# BEST RAM FOR ASUS HERO X570



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

I've looked at a lot of ram and read many conflicting reviews. I'm not all that familiar with the AMD side of things with respect to RAM and how it works with the new infinity fabric and all. Was a former hard core Intel fan until recently. The QVL list for the ASUS HERO X570 is rather extensive. I'd rather get the seasoned advice of those who actually had first hand experience. Would anyone care to contribute?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Avoid Corsair like the Plague.

GSkill, Patriot, Crucial/Ballistix, Mushkin, Adata, Geil.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

I noticed that Kingston isn't on the list. Hyper X no good?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I noticed that Kingston isn't on the list. Hyper X no good?



They werent tested


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

Kingston should be fine, but what's your goal?
Easy to use or best possible performance?
By chance I ended up getting a pair of Patriot Viper Steel 3600 modules and they've been far better than I expected. They're based on Hynix CJR chips.
I ended up getting a second set and I now run 4x 8GB at decent timings/clocks and it all costed fairly marginally money compared to some of the fancier modules out there.
It's obvious from various tests and user benchmarks here and in other forums that the better Samsung B-die based modules, say from G.Skill for example.
Crucial/Micron memory seems to have the worst overall performance and timings from what I've seen.
This might help you give an idea of what different types of RAM/modules can offer.








						AMD Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling – Part II – Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR – English version
					

Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR   One of the main changes that came with the launch of the X570 chipset, along with the launch of the third generation Ryzen processors, was the way …




					lab501.ro
				











						AMD Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
					

We take a close look at memory scaling on AMD's new Zen 2 Ryzen 3900X, testing both application and gaming performance at seven different memory speed and timing combinations ranging from 2400 MHz all the way up to 4000 MHz.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 22, 2019)

G.Skill is good stuff. Thats my vote


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 22, 2019)

_*G skill Trident Z NEO*_  is the latest series by G skill designed specifically for Ryzen 3 compatibility, so if you or anyone reading this considering a Ryzen 3 build, definitely go for the Trident Z NEO


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> _*G skill Trident Z NEO*_  is the latest series by G skill designed specifically for Ryzen 3 compatibility, so if you or anyone reading this considering a Ryzen 3 build, definitely go for the Trident Z NEO


Because? I mean, plenty of RAM works just fine, but people should get this why? You need to back up statements like that with some facts.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 22, 2019)

Like most things PC related, who we buy them from often mattes little as they are only a small set of module suppliers.  In most cases, the only thing provided by the vendor is he heat sink design and logo.  It's what's underneath that matters.  In addition ... RAM specs for any particular model change over time.

We did two Z87 builds few years back...one had Mushkin DDR3-2400 CAS 10  ... the other user had Vengeance Pros CAS 10.   Why ? ... it was an aesthetic choice.  Other than heatsinks, they were the exact same sticks, both had used high end Hynix modules.  The user with the VPs had a problem and asked me to help ..... It was immediately apparent that the 2nd set of VPs were not the same as the originals.

The original VPs had CAS settings of 10-12-12-28; the replacements were 10-12-12-31.   Corsair has switched to a cheaper supplier.  I tried lowering the settings on the 1st set of Corsairs w/ no luck.... tried voltage increase, no luck.   Borrowed the two sticks from the Mushkin build and they worked fine.  He returned the VPs bought the Mushkins and other than the aesthetics, all was right with the world.

As for the QVL, I ignore it.   A vendor's choice to pay for testing doesn't actually convince me that another is NG.   Especially when , under the HS, good chance of being the same thing.  Overclockers chased Samsung B-Die but these are out of production since Q2 so will not be around long.

You can track these down with this:






						B-Die Finder
					

Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




					benzhaomin.github.io


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Thank you all for your input. This has helped me immensely and all of you had very significant things to share that have helped me narrow down my selection. I'm so glad I asked first. I was seriously about to go with Hyper X as I'm a bit of a Kingston fan boi.  

What the Exiled Airman has stated carries weight with me as he has indicated that he has already tried and tested the RAM that he suggests that I might do well to consider. 

The Lost Swede prompted my memory (no pun intended) on something I had read about the Samsung B die modules on a different site and ShrimpBrime also points to G.Skill. He's not alone in this view.

But it looks like John Naylor has nailed it and I know he's right about brand names. It's really the source of the chips on those sticks that matters. Samsung B-Die has caught my eye for the time present but it's still a ways to Black Friday and that would probably be the best time to make a purchase so I have some time and I'm keeping an open mind. 

I'm building my very first for me, myself, and I gaming PC. It will also be my very own first AMD gaming build too despite the fact that I've built so many rigs for others over the course of 20 years. This is one for the bucket list. I do alright with my Intel work station but technically it is not a gaming PC. 

Any comments on the following?









						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 64GB DDR4 3200 RAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C16Q-64GVK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

What ever you do, get 4x8 or 2x16 if you want full performance.


----------



## mbeeston (Nov 22, 2019)

you people hating corsair just have bad luck. i'm using a 3200mhz corsair vengeance LPX for ryzen at 3733mhz 16-16-16-38 with 0 problems.
adata i'd avoid though, it's the ddr4 i replaced.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> What ever you do, get 4x8 or 2x16 if you want full performance.



I'm kind of looking at 64 GB of memory as it will likely be my first and last gaming PC that I build for myself (I'm in my 60's). I want it somewhat "future proofed" and I have a feeling there will be greater memory demands in the years to come with PCIE4 already implemented in the platform.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

Ryzen loves Highest memory clock and low timings possible to a given rate. Infinity fabrik runs 1:1 up to around 1800-1900 MHz depending how high IF can run stable at. That is different for a CPU. Some can do 1900 MHz others baraly 1800 MHz. 1800 MHz on IF translate to 3600 MHz on memory while 1900 MHz IF is 3800 memory clock after that IF runs 2:1.

But as not all ryzen chips can do 1900 MHz on IF i will go for 3600 MHz ram and as low timings possible and what you can afford off cause. But 3600 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 would be a good spot to go for with out prices getting to crazy.

For my Ryzen 9 3950X build i have chosen this memory kit that is G.skill Trident Z Neo 3600MHz 2 x 16 GB = 32Gb in all CL16-16-16-36 1.35V hope to cramp timings down to 14-14-14-32 at 1.45 volts.

There are a 64 GB kit that is 4 x 16 GB that is 3600 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 at 1.35 volts, but  it´s gonna be cheap. if it still has interest more info can be found in this link.








						F4-3600C16Q-64GTZN - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 1.35V 64GB (4x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					gskill.com


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> you people hating corsair just have bad luck. i'm using a 3200mhz corsair vengeance LPX for ryzen at 3733mhz 16-16-16-38 with 0 problems.
> adata i'd avoid though, it's the ddr4 i replaced.



Mbeeston, I'm using 120 GB of Corsair Dominator RAM in my work station PC. I've never had a problem with it. I've run extensive RAM scans (which you probably already know take the better part of the day to complete) in this RAM and have never found a problem with it. Corsair makes good RAM for the purpose. It isn't that I hate Corsair RAM (there are many other things about Corsair I disdain and will always think twice before I give them my money now).  Corsair sells good RAM, great power supplies, and smart looking cases. I loathe their customer DIS-service. That said, I like the low latency numbers you just shared and I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

About the bashing on Corsair ram. I have had no problems with these i have in my current build. One of the kit is over 10 years old now and the other kit is 6 years old now and still going strong. So Corsair is in my opinion not a problem for long time use. I just chose G.skill this time as they are among those to offer the lowest timings kits.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Ryzen loves Highest memory clock and low timings possible to a given rate. Infinity fabrik runs 1:1 up to around 1800-1900 MHz depending how high IF can run stable at. That is different for a CPU. Some can do 1900 MHz others baraly 1800 MHz. 1800 MHz on IF translate to 3600 MHz on memory while 1900 MHz IF is 3800 memory clock after that IF runs 2:1.
> 
> But as not all ryzen chips can do 1900 MHz on IF i will go for 3600 MHz ram and as low timings possible and what you can afford off cause. But 3600 MHz CL 16-16-16-36 would be a good spot to go for with out prices getting to crazy.
> 
> ...



Thanks Tom. I'll check it out.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Thanks Tom. I'll check it out.



Your welcome.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

"but I love X58 even more" Ha ha ha ha   I just had to comment. Still running two X58 units here and going strong. My girls love them and wouldn't give them up for the world. I wish the UEFI BIOS in my other units were so reliable.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2019)

Why not look for reviews from people that use that motherboard? Then you can compare performance between kits and see for yourself where money is best placed.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I'm kind of looking at 64 GB of memory as it will likely be my first and last gaming PC that I build for myself (I'm in my 60's). I want it somewhat "future proofed" and I have a feeling there will be greater memory demands in the years to come with PCIE4 already implemented in the platform.



 4 x 16 is fine too but I think the CPU or ddr4 will be the weaker link before 32gb.



mbeeston said:


> you people hating corsair just have bad luck. i'm using a 3200mhz corsair vengeance LPX for ryzen at 3733mhz 16-16-16-38 with 0 problems.
> adata i'd avoid though, it's the ddr4 i replaced.





Tomgang said:


> About the bashing on Corsair ram. I have had no problems with these i have in my current build. One of the kit is over 10 years old now and the other kit is 6 years old now and still going strong. So Corsair is in my opinion not a problem for long time use. I just chose G.skill this time as they are among those to offer the lowest timings kits.



It isn't bashing Corsair.  If you look at TPU most of the RAM issue threads are centered on Corsair.  Maybe other people just RMA other brands immediately and Corsair buyers are more determined, I dunno.  It definitely seems on TPU more problems with Corsair happen.


----------



## mbeeston (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Mbeeston, I'm using 120 GB of Corsair Dominator RAM in my work station PC. I've never had a problem with it. I've run extensive RAM scans (which you probably already know take the better part of the day to complete) in this RAM and have never found a problem with it. Corsair makes good RAM for the purpose. It isn't that I hate Corsair RAM (there are many other things about Corsair I disdain and will always think twice before I give them my money now).  Corsair sells good RAM, great power supplies, and smart looking cases. I loathe their customer DIS-service. That said, I like the low latency numbers you just shared and I'll keep that in mind.


you be fair, i wasn't meaning you, i was meaning individuals like
*eidairaman1*

i am glad you are one who is also not having problems with corsair.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2019)

As said in so many threads, the issue with Corsair is the speed in which they use revisions. RAM for reviews is the early good ICs, and as time goes by, they put a tiny new number on the sticker, and everything changes.

As to the GB correlation,  every GB board I had, I installed RAM, it would not clock. Wait three days, and all of a sudden the boards would allow it to be tweaked. Not saying it is the norm, but as a long time RAM tweaker, I tend to stay away from them based on multiple odd experiences


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> you be fair, i wasn't meaning you, i was meaning individuals like
> *eidairaman1*
> 
> i am glad you are one who is also not having problems with corsair.



I'm also using a Corsair HX1000i Platinum PSU and never had a problem with it. It isn't the product I have problem with for the most part — it's the support. Boy, I could tell you some stories but I spare you. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> As said in so many threads, the issue with Corsair is the speed in which they use revisions. RAM for reviews is the early good ICs, and as time goes by, they put a tiny new number on the sticker, and everything changes.
> 
> As to the GB correlation,  every GB board I had, I installed RAM, it would not clock. Wait three days, and all of a sudden the boards would allow it to be tweaked. Not saying it is the norm, but as a long time RAM tweaker, I tend to stay away from them based on multiple odd experiences



Seems like only the pro line from corsair (certed for Ryzen) are the safest, others not so much whether it is bdie or not, i believe it is corsairs spd and xmp implementation that causes troubles.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Why not look for reviews from people that use that motherboard? Then you can compare performance between kits and see for yourself where money is best placed.



In a way that's what I'm doing here. I would be very keen on reading material from people who use this system board since I just purchased it. So far the reviews have been rather meager when it comes to references on RAM but the board does seem to have the features that I want in a gaming build and I'm well-acquainted with ASUS BIOS. That's why I'm asking what is best for this specific system board.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> "but I love X58 even more" Ha ha ha ha   I just had to comment. Still running two X58 units here and going strong. My girls love them and wouldn't give them up for the world. I wish the UEFI BIOS in my other units were so reliable.



I cant blame them for not willing to give them up. X58 has been an amazing platform to work with. I have so many fond memory´s with X58. Just as a few exsamples like i got my I7 980X up 4.75 GHz on air cooling really took me by surprice that is whas even possible and stable enoufh for benchmark or when i got a M.2 NVMe SSD fully working on X58 with out third party software or bios mod. And there are more good memory´s throw the time with X58 and dont get me wrong, i still sure as hell love X58 but time is a bitch to old hardware and the bitch has unfortunaly now keept up with X58 or said with other words in some cases X58 can no longer provide the performance i want in latest games or data transfer speed for not to forget the limit in memory capacity and how big SSD/HDD i can use on X58.  But yeah X58 has been one hell of a stable system and even after over 10 years all X58 part are still fully working all from USB ports to sound card nothing has yet broken on my Asus board, to CPU is just as stable still as when i got my 980X 3 years ago even throw i have abused it a lot over the years i have had my 980X (had a I7 920 before that).

Now you have show interest are here a few benchmark with I7 920 and i7 980X if interested.


http://imgur.com/a/WqD1iHK




http://imgur.com/a/uHjbbMg


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I cant blame them for not willing to give them up. X58 has been an amazing platform to work with. I have so many fond memory´s with X58. Just as a few exsamples like i got my I7 980X up 4.75 GHz on air cooling really took me by surprice that is whas even possible and stable enoufh for benchmark or when i got a M.2 NVMe SSD fully working on X58 with out third party software or bios mod. And there are more good memory´s throw the time with X58 and dont get me wrong, i still sure as hell love X58 but time is a bitch to old hardware and the bitch has unfortunaly now keept up with X58 or said with other words in some cases X58 can no longer provide the performance i want in latest games or data transfer speed for not to forget the limit in memory capacity and how big SSD/HDD i can use on X58.  But yeah X58 has been one hell of a stable system and even after over 10 years all X58 part are still fully working all from USB ports to sound card nothing has yet broken on my Asus board, to CPU is just as stable still as when i got my 980X 3 years ago even throw i have abused it a lot over the years i have had my 980X (had a I7 920 before that).
> 
> Now you have show interest are here a few benchmark with I7 920 and i7 980X if interested.
> 
> ...



I was surprised when my older daughter decided to use her savings to slap in an MSI 1050 Ti in her X58 unit. The thing took off without a hitch. No blue screens no lag. It ran like it was made for it. She even renders video animations with it. (She's 12 and keen on desk top PCs.) Yup. They just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> In a way that's what I'm doing here. I would be very keen on reading material from people who use this system board since I just purchased it. So far the reviews have been rather meager when it comes to references on RAM but the board does seem to have the features that I want in a gaming build and I'm well-acquainted with ASUS BIOS. That's why I'm asking what is best for this specific system board.


 

Tbh I haven't had issues with mine clocking ram, unless I tried older ddr4 or something past 4200mhz. Hynix, samsung, whatever, they all seem to work with xmp/docp applied. Also hasn't been a set I couldn't clock yet either.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> Tbh I haven't had issues with mine clocking ram, unless I tried older ddr4 or something past 4200mhz. Hynix, samsung, whatever, they all seem to work with xmp/docp applied. Also hasn't been a set I couldn't clock yet either.




This is good news. Thanks


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 22, 2019)

I don’t think anyone here specific hates Corsair. It’s just that a lot is going around with Ryzen3000+Corsair Ram. I have Corsair LPX, I got lucky with it or just my CPU accept it. Could be a board/UEFI issue also... who knows.
But I personally cannot ignore what I hear/read and that the best thing to do right now is to avoid Corsair Ram for ZEN2. It will be a lottery more than any other tested brand.

Does anyone know if 16GB modules are both single/dual ranked? I know it’s kind of hard a dense 16Gb rank...
Because Ryzen in general and most board layouts (daisy chain wiring scheme) I think like better the single rank modules for better compatibility at medium-high speeds (3600~3800MT/s).

IMHO a 3600MT/s kit should be the minimum for the highend Zen2/X570 platform. It’s closer to that 3800 max point/barrier for InfinityFabric.

So... for me... a 3600MHz kit with the tighter timings you can afford.
Definitely must run MCLK/UCLK/FCLK at equal speeds for max performance.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> you people hating corsair just have bad luck. i'm using a 3200mhz corsair vengeance LPX for ryzen at 3733mhz 16-16-16-38 with 0 problems.
> adata i'd avoid though, it's the ddr4 i replaced.


No, it's not just bad luck, they have a lot of minor revisions of memory and they simply don't work with certain AMD setups at their rated speeds.
Admittedly some of it is down to the board makers, as on my previous rig, early on, the memory wouldn't run faster than JEDEC spec, then slowly it got up to 2600, 2800, 2933 and finally 3000MHz. It even hit 3066MHz on a couple of UEFI releases, but it was a bit flake. At no point would the RAM work at 3200MHz, not even when relaxing the timings beyond ridiculous settings. Tried the RAM in this rig, as I was hoping that it would work better with the vastly improved memory controller on the Ryzen 3000-series, not 1MHz above 3000...



Tomgang said:


> About the bashing on Corsair ram. I have had no problems with these i have in my current build. One of the kit is over 10 years old now and the other kit is 6 years old now and still going strong. So Corsair is in my opinion not a problem for long time use. I just chose G.skill this time as they are among those to offer the lowest timings kits.


Not bashing anyone, it's just a fact, a lot of Corsair memory works poorly with Ryzen. And neither of your kits are DDR4 paired with a Ryzen CPU. I've used tons of Corsair RAM in the past and never had a problem. It's just that with Ryzen, you got a much bigger chance than with pretty much any other major brand, to end up having issues.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Does anyone know if 16GB modules are both single/dual ranked? I know it’s kind of hard a dense 16Gb rank...



Very good question. Another question I would ask you is what CPU did you decide to get as I haven't purchased that either. Some of the reviews are saying the 3800x isn't worth the extra bucks but a 3900x for a gaming rig??? Seriously? hmmmm I dunno.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I'm kind of looking at 64 GB of memory as it will likely be my first and last gaming PC that I build for myself (I'm in my 60's). I want it somewhat "future proofed" and I have a feeling there will be greater memory demands in the years to come with PCIE4 already implemented in the platform.


Keep in mind that you're highly unlikely to run that much RAM at high clocks. That said, I'm amazed I can run 4x 8GB at 3800MHz 1:1:1 at reasonable tight timings, especially as this is very much affordable modules. I can't actually say that I've seen anyone running 64GB in a Ryzen rig so far.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Keep in mind that you're highly unlikely to run that much RAM at high clocks. That said, I'm amazed I can run 4x 8GB at 3800MHz 1:1:1 at reasonable tight timings, especially as this is very much affordable modules. I can't actually say that I've seen anyone running 64GB in a Ryzen rig so far.



Yeah. 3800 @ 1:1:1 is pretty sweet. That's on 32 GB yes?


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I was surprised when my older daughter decided to use her savings to slap in an MSI 1050 Ti in her X58 unit. The thing took off without a hitch. No blue screens no lag. It ran like it was made for it. She even renders video animations with it. (She's 12 and keen on desk top PCs.) Yup. They just don't make 'em like they used to.



 I can confirm that as well. As you can i see i put a GTX 1080 TI in my system and i had not a single problem with it running i my system. No freezing up, no BSOD it jut works. Since she renders, i hope she have a 6 core Xeon or I7 in it then as the 6 core xeon for X58 are so dam cheap. Else it about dam time you give your girls one for chrismas


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I can confirm that as well. As you can i see i put a GTX 1080 TI in my system and i had not a single problem with it running i my system. No freezing up, no BSOD it jut works. Since she renders, i hope she have a 6 core Xeon or I7 in it then as the 6 core xeon for X58 are so dam cheap. Else it about dam time you give your girls one for chrismas



ha ha ha... she's running a sweet little i-920 that daddy oc'd ages ago and she won't let me touch it. I keep telling her she'd do better with six cores but nope. She's stubborn. I think that's why she got the card in the first place. She cut a deal with her younger sister. So guess who got the old sapphire. lol


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I don’t think anyone here specific hates Corsair. It’s just that a lot is going around with Ryzen3000+Corsair Ram. I have Corsair LPX, I got lucky with it or just my CPU accept it. Could be a board/UEFI issue also... who knows.
> But I personally cannot ignore what I hear/read and that the best thing to do right now is to avoid Corsair Ram for ZEN2. It will be a lottery more than any other tested brand.
> 
> Does anyone know if 16GB modules are both single/dual ranked? I know it’s kind of hard a dense 16Gb rank...
> ...



A friend of mine's 3900x will not boot with anything other than 3200/1600.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

Oh, one other thing, apparently T-topology is better for dual rank modules, whereas daisy chain allows for higher memory clocks. Might be something to consider when it comes to the board you're getting.
Have a look at the ultimate Ryzen motherboard guide some helpful people have put together.


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> A friend of mine's 3900x will not boot with anything other than 3200/1600.



Yeah. That's why I was thinking I might be better off with this >>https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232092 Plus it has the Samsung B-die


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yeah. That's why I was thinking I might be better off with this >>https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232092 Plus it has the Samsung B-die



Density might play into timings, but b-die without straight timings may as well be hynix or anything else....just my two pennies. Of course density is going to limit any clocking or timing reductions as well.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> ha ha ha... she's running a sweet little i-920 that daddy oc'd ages ago and she won't let me touch it. I keep telling her she'd do better with six cores but nope. She's stubborn. I think that's why she got the card in the first place. She cut a deal with her younger sister. So guess who got the old sapphire. lol



I see, stubborn girls. Then you only have two choises: Either you just let it be or while she is away for a longer periode, you swap the I7 920 any way for a 6 core chip,  oc it and then hope she will forgive you when she finds out that the 6 core dit bring her render time down.

Oh by the way now i think of it. If you chose to go for slower memory to save a few cash, then go for 3200 MHz CL 14-14-14-32 or something lige that. Dont go under 3200 MHz for Ryzen 3000 CPU.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Very good question. Another question I would ask you is what CPU did you decide to get as I haven't purchased that either. Some of the reviews are saying the 3800x isn't worth the extra bucks but a 3900x for a gaming rig??? Seriously? hmmmm I dunno.


Yeah... once you past a certain point (Res/game settings), it’s about the same taste between 3700/3800/3900X at gaming.
I got the 3600 aka the bottom of the barrel silicon but I’m not planning to keep it more than 2-3years top.
I would say go for a 3700X but if the 3800X is close in price then... It’s a better binned SKY none the less...
The 12/16core parts are overkill for the gaming rig...



moproblems99 said:


> A friend of mine's 3900x will not boot with anything other than 3200/1600.


What Ram and what board?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yeah. 3800 @ 1:1:1 is pretty sweet. That's on 32 GB yes?


Yes, but with four 8GB sticks.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yeah. 3800 @ 1:1:1 is pretty sweet. That's on 32 GB yes?



It doesn't matter the size, its the number of ranks. 4 rank setups have a few % points advantage in overall performance.



sneekypeet said:


> Density might play into timings, but b-die without straight timings may as well be hynix or anything else....just my two pennies. Of course density is going to limit any clocking or timing reductions as well.



This. Mismatched timings is a sure sign of lesser dies.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yeah. That's why I was thinking I might be better off with this >>https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232092 Plus it has the Samsung B-die



The fabled Samsung B-dies are always matched timings. That memory is not matched.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Very good question. Another question I would ask you is what CPU did you decide to get as I haven't purchased that either. Some of the reviews are saying the 3800x isn't worth the extra bucks but a 3900x for a gaming rig??? Seriously? hmmmm I dunno.


The 3800X has gotten better with UEFI and driver updates, but I'm still not sure it makes sense over the 3700X. It seems to be getting better parts from AMD, so it might be that you have better luck running the IF at higher speeds with it over a 3700X.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I see, stubborn girls. Then you only have two choises: Either you just let it be or while she is away for a longer periode, you swap the I7 920 any way for a 6 core chip,  oc it and then hope she will forgive you when she finds out that the 6 core dit bring her render time down.
> 
> Oh by the way now i think of it. If you chose to go for slower memory to save a few cash, then go for 3200 MHz CL 14-14-14-32 or something lige that. Dont go under 3200 MHz for Ryzen 3000 CPU.



Yup. Already thought of that and def won't be looking at anything less than 3200 MHz. The thing is, I just want to build my very own gaming rig. I know that sounds insane when I've built so many rigs over these past couple decades but never a gaming rig for myself. To me, a 3900x seems like over kill for a gaming rig and o.c. (although a factor) isn't really a super big deal if the unit runs well at stock speeds IMO. Perhaps I should just settle for a 3700x but I really would like to have 64 GB of RAM coz I have this "spidy sense" thing about the future and PCIe gen 4.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 22, 2019)

The X570 Aorus Master as the X570 Crosshair Hero are DaisyChain layout.
Likes the single rank modules


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yeah. That's why I was thinking I might be better off with this >>https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-64gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232092 Plus it has the Samsung B-die



We have they same set of ram.  He can run 3200/1600 and I can do 3800/1900.  The kit is 3600 cjr


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Maybe it's a guy thing? Maybe I just want 64 GB coz "bigger is better"?? Maybe it's because I'm accustomed to using 128 GB? I dunno. One on one on one is the sensible ratio from what I understand with the latest Ryzen CPUs and it makes sense. I'd fork out more bucks for better latencies but it isn't worth spending if it's only for overclocking competitions. The main goal is a good gaming PC.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> I can confirm that as well. As you can i see i put a GTX 1080 TI in my system and i had not a single problem with it running i my system. No freezing up, no BSOD it jut works. Since she renders, i hope she have a 6 core Xeon or I7 in it then as the 6 core xeon for X58 are so dam cheap. Else it about dam time you give your girls one for chrismas


RTX 2070, Win 7 and X58. Last day today and then my 3900x will take over the 24/7/365 job of being my main rig. 10 years of faithful service and I couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> The main goal is a good gaming PC.



64GB+ will actually be slower.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yup. Already thought of that and def won't be looking at anything less than 3200 MHz. The thing is, I just want to build my very own gaming rig. I know that sounds insane when I've built so many rigs over these past couple decades but never a gaming rig for myself. To me, a 3900x seems like over kill for a gaming rig and o.c. (although a factor) isn't really a super big deal if the unit runs well at stock speeds IMO. Perhaps I should just settle for a 3700x but I really would like to have 64 GB of RAM coz I have this "spidy sense" thing about the future and PCIe gen 4.



Hornestly Ryzen 9 3900X for pure gaming is overkill and will be for some time in the future as well. Optimal right now for games is 6 cores/12 threads, games just dont use more than that these days and for some future profing 8 cores/16 threads would not be a bad idea. 3900X cut be better be acount for if you stream while gaming and doing other CPU heavy task like rendering or doing animation.

Also for gaming alone 32 GB is more than you will need for years to come. I can still get away with gaming in 1440P with 12 GB ram al throw with Red Dead Redemption i am on the limit with 12 GB ram. But 32 GB will keep you going for a good long time.

For pure gaming i would not go for any more than a 3700X and 32 GB ram. That is more than surficient for a while. Heck 3950X is overkill for my needs frankly, but i like overkill and waste money. alright not waste money, but i like to know that i have more than i need. I hate when i run in to a bottleneck in my system you see.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 22, 2019)

You'll likely have issues running 64GB at high speeds and low timings. Even going from 16GB to 32GB I had to lower timings by a decent margin.

Specifically on Ryzen lower timings means lower performance how much that is actually noticeable in every day usage is debatable especially if you don't also grab a 2080 ti or faster and use it at 1080p.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> RTX 2070, Win 7 and X58. Last day today and then my 3900x will take over the 24/7/365 job of being my main rig. 10 years of faithful service and I couldn't have asked for more.


YUP. I hear ya. When I build my work station I knew I gave her a good PC to replace her little Dell. But then her sister wanted something better so I had to get another X58 put together. Then the third daughter felt left out so . . . Silly me, I bought a new system board for her with UEFI and a Haswell socket and it's given me nothing but trouble. Can't even compare.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Does anyone know if 16GB modules are both single/dual ranked? I know it’s kind of hard a dense 16Gb rank...



It is down to the ics, but generally is the dimm is double sided its dual rank. Ideally we want 4 ranks, how we get to that doesn't matter.



oxrufiioxo said:


> You'll likely have issues running 64GB at high speeds and low timings. Even going from 16GB to 32GB I had to lower timings by a decent margin.



That would depend on the ram used. My Gskill c15 3600mhx 32gb (4x8GB) dropped in w/o one hiccup and ran at their specced 15-15-15 1T w/o needing me to do anything with the timings. I still however lowered some sub timings even more cutting 100 pts off cinebench just because.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> Hornestly Ryzen 9 3900X for pure gaming is overkill and will be for some time in the future as well. Optimal right now for games is 6 cores/12 threads, games just dont use more than that these days and for some future profing 8 cores/16 threads would not be a bad idea. 3900X cut be better be acount for if you stream while gaming and doing other CPU heavy task like rendering or doing animation.
> 
> Also for gaming alone 32 GB is more than you will need for years to come. I can still get away with gaming in 1440P with 12 GB ram al throw with Red Dead Redemption i am on the limit with 12 GB ram. But 32 GB will keep you going for a good long time.
> 
> For pure gaming i would not go for any more than a 3700X and 32 GB ram. That is more than surficient for a while. Heck 3950X is overkill for my needs frankly, but i like overkill and waste money. alright not waste money, but i like to know that i have more than i need. I hate when i run in to a bottleneck in my system you see.



Sounds like sound advice, Tom. Guess I'll rethink my approach then and put my savings into better quality RAM vs slightly faster CPU and more GB. That one on one with infinity fabric seems to be a big factor so perhaps a high end C16 kit @ 8GB per stick might be ideal. **I mean, I'm already using a good work station that provides me with more than enough RAM for other things** Maybe I'll splurge on a little RGB bling instead. lol


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Sounds like sound advice, Tom. Guess I'll rethink my approach then and put my savings into better quality RAM vs slightly faster CPU and more GB. That one on one with infinity fabric seems to be a big factor so perhaps a high end C16 kit @ 8GB per stick might be ideal.



Here are some sticks I would look at. They're more expensive than the cheap stuff obviously. But I value my time more than dicking around with bad ram for days.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



^^I had 2 sets of these leftover from a previous 7820x build. I had bought these years ago obviously when they were double the price, coincidentally that was the last time I bought ram so compared to todays pricing, it is dirt cheap lol. That said old school Samsung B-dies from Intel days dropped right into my Asus 3900x build w/o one issue. I ended up handing down that rig so I needed a new set of dimms.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



^^I' got these for my 3900x, got em for 140 when they were on sale and coming from the last time I bought ram, it's still cheap.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 64GB (4 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C17Q-64GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





Also, general rule stay away from "odd numbered timings" like the c15 kit I am using. Boards don't like displaying odd timings w/o disabling gear down mode. And disabling gear down mode means a bit of tweaking timings and settings and other crap making it a bigger pain than that timing is worth. That's generally why we rarely see odd timing ram on cas latency.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 22, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> RTX 2070, Win 7 and X58. Last day today and then my 3900x will take over the 24/7/365 job of being my main rig. 10 years of faithful service and I couldn't have asked for more.



Dam so even the latest RTX cards works on X58. X58 can have Ray-tracing as well, that whas the X58 surprice for the day
I run Win 10 on my X58 since 2015 when it came out. So far X58 have service me for 10 and half year (got it back in may 2009). X58 will also be replaced as my main rig wint a ryzen setup, but that dosent mean X58 is useless for me. I all ready have plans for X58 as a combined Retro gamer, Backup PC if my main rig fails and as a guess gamer. So X58 will not just be sitting and collect dust.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Sounds like sound advice, Tom. Guess I'll rethink my approach then and put my savings into better quality RAM vs slightly faster CPU and more GB. That one on one with infinity fabric seems to be a big factor so perhaps a high end C16 kit @ 8GB per stick might be ideal. **I mean, I'm already using a good work station that provides me with more than enough RAM for other things** Maybe I'll splurge on a little RGB bling instead. lol



Yeah for gaming alone go for 3700X, 32 GB 3600 MHz CL16-16-16-36 memory and for the saved money get a better GPU or maybe a better monitor or something else for gaming like a good mouse. That you will be far more satisfied with than burning more money on better CPU/more ram that wount give you higher FPS any way and i think most other gamers on this site will a greed to this statement as well. For games is frankly like this = higher clock ram/low timings over more memory capacity as high clock/low timings can improve the FPS while high capacity wount help you a bit unless off cause you all ready running out of memory.

yeah running memory/IF in 1:1 is importent as you will need very fast memory when running 2:1 to get same or better performance. Also AMD them self says sweet spot for Ryzen 3000 is 3600 MHz.

Se this also:








						Best RAM & Memory Timings for Ryzen 3000 CPUs - PremiumBuilds
					

In this guide we show you the best performing RAM & memory speeds & latencies for Ryzen Zen 2 processors, including the Ryzen 3600X, 3700X & 3900X.




					premiumbuilds.com
				




Youtube/overclocker Der8aur has testet 5000 MHz with 2:1 on Ryzen 3000 and it is not worfh it.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 22, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> It is down to the ics, but generally is the dimm is double sided its dual rank. Ideally we want 4 ranks, how we get to that doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> That would depend on the ram used. My Gskill c15 3600mhx 32gb (4x8GB) dropped in w/o one hiccup and ran at their specced 15-15-15 1T w/o needing me to do anything with the timings. I still however lowered some sub timings even more cutting 100 pts off cinebench just because.




I was more talking about 3800Mhz with 32GB or more with good timings.... 3600 seems to be pretty easy even with budget ram as I've yet to work with a board (3) that couldn't do 1:1:1 with decent timings....

I had to drop timings from 14/15 at 3800 to 16 and Trfc from 336 to 364..... going from 16GB to 32GB I agree with you though it will depend on what kit you are running.


----------



## mbeeston (Nov 22, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> No, it's not just bad luck, they have a lot of minor revisions of memory and they simply don't work with certain AMD setups at their rated speeds.
> Admittedly some of it is down to the board makers, as on my previous rig, early on, the memory wouldn't run faster than JEDEC spec, then slowly it got up to 2600, 2800, 2933 and finally 3000MHz. It even hit 3066MHz on a couple of UEFI releases, but it was a bit flake. At no point would the RAM work at 3200MHz, not even when relaxing the timings beyond ridiculous settings. Tried the RAM in this rig, as I was hoping that it would work better with the vastly improved memory controller on the Ryzen 3000-series, not 1MHz above 3000...



you just defined "bad luck", and i'm sorry you had it.
untill i got this 1070ti i had every nvidia card i ever bought died in less then 2 months. and this one working for over a year. by the logic in this thread i should have avoided nvidia.
my 3900x says hello.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 22, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> you just defined "bad luck", and i'm sorry you had it.
> untill i got this 1070ti i had every nvidia card i ever bought died in less then 2 months. and this one working for over a year. by the logic in this thread i should have avoided nvidia.
> my 3900x says hello.



I'm not sure what's going on but you could be the Nvidia Killer?


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 22, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> you just defined "bad luck", and i'm sorry you had it.
> untill i got this 1070ti i had every nvidia card i ever bought died in less then 2 months. and this one working for over a year. by the logic in this thread i should have avoided nvidia.
> my 3900x says hello.



I mean what is wrong with trying to save someone from potential trouble?  Absolutely nothing is lost (or gained) between brands.  They can certainly buy Corsair but I would hate to see them come back with a help thread: Corsair not reaching timings with Zen2.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Avoid Corsair like the Plague.


Why? I have corsair everything and I have no issues.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 22, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why? I have corsair everything and I have no issues.


Paired with the CPUs/X570 MB in question?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Sounds like sound advice, Tom. Guess I'll rethink my approach then and put my savings into better quality RAM vs slightly faster CPU and more GB. That one on one with infinity fabric seems to be a big factor so perhaps a high end C16 kit @ 8GB per stick might be ideal. **I mean, I'm already using a good work station that provides me with more than enough RAM for other things** Maybe I'll splurge on a little RGB bling instead. lol




What ever you end up doing expect to have to manually tune your ram even with a decent 3800 kit.  The typical difference with XMP settings going from 3200-3800 is 3-5FPS but only if you have a 2080 ti also.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 22, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why? I have corsair everything and I have no issues.


We are talking about Corsair combined with ZEN2... I use LPXs too but as I already said a lot of users have issues with this combo, so he (OP) should avoid them.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Myself, Corsair would have to give me a $200.00 credit before I ever bought anything from them again. It has nothing to do with the RAM I've purchased from them, or the reliable power supplies they sell, but I would say anything involving RGB with Corsair isn't worth the aggravation for one thing and my experience with customer service (if that is what it is to be called) leaves a lot to be desired. Any future builds I do for any clients will not be started without a caveat if they want me to use Corsair product in the build.  I will definitely not be purchasing any further Corsair product for personal use if I can avoid it. So far so good.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 22, 2019)

From my understanding (info by this thread, many other threads, and some videos from BZ, the bottom line for latest ZEN’s DRAM subsystem, when placed next to DaisyChain, is to use as few ranks as possible and target for the 3800 1:1:1 ratio with tight timings.

Up to a point of course with the timings cause it’s not making much sense to pay a tone of money just for timings. Not linear gains/ROI...


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> From my understanding (info by this thread, many other threads, and some videos from BZ, the bottom line for latest ZEN’s DRAM subsystem, when placed next to DaisyChain, is to use as few ranks as possible and target for the 3800 1:1:1 ratio with tight timings.
> 
> Up to a point of course with the timings cause it’s not making much sense to pay a tone of money just for timings. Not linear gains/ROI...



Yup. And 8 GB sticks for gaming.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 22, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Here are some sticks I would look at. They're more expensive than the cheap stuff obviously. But I value my time more than dicking around with bad ram for days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the sticks in the first link. Judging by the picture, if it's true to the specs is A1 memory sticks. Pretty decent, but cannot get Cas 12 stable at 4000mhz with them. Instead I run them at 4300mhz 16-16-16-37 but not on a Ryzen platform. Mine are also a much higher rating at 4277mhz Cas 19-19-19. 1.40v



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why? I have corsair everything and I have no issues.



But how do you mean no issues?? Is this a set it and forget it no issues or You can tweak them easily with no issue?

EDIT:
For reference to those that aren't sure....

I'm talking about A1 or A2 PCB.

Curtosey of HWBot Bruno
The image shows A1 on the left and A2 on the right.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 22, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yup. And 8 GB sticks for gaming.


Another question to everybody...

Total of 4 ranks of memory

1) 4x8GB 1rank modules. _Individual ranks (potential more raw performance)_
2) 2x16GB 2rank modules. _Fewer modules (potential less MemoryController stress =stability when tweaked)_

What configuration will be optimal for OP's setup to get the most out of it?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 22, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> What ever you end up doing expect to have to manually tune your ram even with a decent 3800 kit.  The typical difference with XMP settings going from 3200-3800 is 3-5FPS but only if you have a 2080 ti also.



Well, thank you for this. Considering I'll be using a budget graphics card it looks like even 3200 MHz fits the bill for me.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well, thank you for this. Considering I'll be using a budget graphics card it looks like even 3200 MHz fits the bill for me.



A budget gpu?  May as well dump the 64gb of ram too.  Unless you have that use case.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

Yup. Already decided to go with 32 after all I've read. Would still like to get some decent 1:1:1 ratio going at a half decent frequency without paying through the nose for it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 23, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Another question to everybody...
> 
> Total of 4 ranks of memory
> 
> ...



As long as you get to four ranks. There is not much of a difference between 4 sticks and two unless you start getting into very high clocking dimms.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

I think I might just scrap the ratio too and go with something like this >> https://www.amazon.ca/G-SKILL-F4-32...01MSBS0UT/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8

I think when comes to the hands on feel of the game the difference will negligible anyway.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2019)

The ratio is more important than the speed in most cases.  As long as you are 3200/1600 you are fine.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

Yup. Especially with a budget card like this >> https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-rx-590-8g-g5-oc_c


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yup. Especially with a budget card like this >> https://www.sapphiretech.com/en/consumer/nitro-rx-590-8g-g5-oc_c




I would still buy a decent 3600 kit just in case you upgrade your gpu down the line.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 23, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I will still buy a decent 3600 kit just in case you upgrade your gpu down the line.



Yeap. When I got my first Gskill 3600 c16 kit 2-3 years ago for the 7820x, it still works with Ryzen today w/ none of the Corsair craptastic issues.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I will still buy a decent 3600 kit just in case you upgrade your gpu down the line.



Can't find one in Canada, sorry to say. Unless I want to pay over half a grand CA which cost more than the system board itself. Not really worth it for the amount of gaming I do. But knowing me I'll probably give it to one of my daughters eventually as this seems to be the on going trend. (BTW I have four daughters.)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Can't find one in Canada, sorry to say. Unless I want to pay over half a grand CA which cost more than the system board itself. Not really worth it for the amount of gaming I do. But knowing me I'll probably give it to one of my daughters eventually as this seems to be the on going trend. (BTW I have four daughters.)




Canadian prices are the worst.... I feel for you man!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I think I might just scrap the ratio too and go with something like this >> https://www.amazon.ca/G-SKILL-F4-32...01MSBS0UT/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> I think when comes to the hands on feel of the game the difference will negligible anyway.


I have this 16 GB G.Skill TrdentZ 3200 kit (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR):





						G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) (PC4 25600) F4-3200C16D-16GTZR at Amazon.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) (PC4 25600) F4-3200C16D-16GTZR: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



It worked very well with my 2600 on an Asus B450-F and with my 3700x on my Asus X470-F.
I have since reinstalled that kit in my 2600/B450-F Rig and installed a 16 GB G.Skill 3600 Ripjaw V kit (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC) in my 3700x /X470F rig.





						G.Skill RipJaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin SDRAM PC4-28800 DDR4 3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V Dual Channel Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVKC at Amazon.com
					

Buy G.Skill RipJaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin SDRAM PC4-28800 DDR4 3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V Dual Channel Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVKC: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




PS
G.Skill has plenty of 32 GB kits (2 or 4 stick) that are stated to be compatible with the Asus X570 Crosshair VIII Hero:








						RAM Configurator-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

G.SKILL




					www.gskill.com


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

I'll wait for Black Friday and see how well I fare then   It's a gaming build. Not a big deal.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> I have the sticks in the first link. Judging by the picture, if it's true to the specs is A1 memory sticks. Pretty decent, but cannot get Cas 12 stable at 4000mhz with them. Instead I run them at 4300mhz 16-16-16-37 but not on a Ryzen platform. Mine are also a much higher rating at 4277mhz Cas 19-19-19. 1.40v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you like to waste a lot of performance on running your memory at 2:1?
Makes complete sense you're giving system building and memory advice here when you don't really seem to understand how the platform you own works.



Zach_01 said:


> Another question to everybody...
> 
> Total of 4 ranks of memory
> 
> ...


From what I have seen, there's no real world difference.
Once again, see the link below. In all fairness, they only ran AIDA and the two options have slightly different timings, so 4x 8GB looks worse, but I'm not sure it really is. In my case, I saw a slight performance increase in AIDA going from 2x 8GB to 4x 8GB.








						AMD Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling – Part II – Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR – English version
					

Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR   One of the main changes that came with the launch of the X570 chipset, along with the launch of the third generation Ryzen processors, was the way …




					lab501.ro
				






WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I think I might just scrap the ratio too and go with something like this >> https://www.amazon.ca/G-SKILL-F4-32...01MSBS0UT/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> I think when comes to the hands on feel of the game the difference will negligible anyway.


You really don't want to go below 3600MHz. 
I have four of these and they run as I've pointed out multiple times at 3800MHz with tighter timing than they're sold at. And yes, I understand you want RGB RAM, but maybe look at some other Hynix CJR based modules at similar ratings and then tune them a bit, if you want to save some money.





						Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit - PVS416G360C7K : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 3600MHz Kit - PVS416G360C7K : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

You really don't want to go below 3600MHz.
I have four of these and they run as I've pointed out multiple times at 3800MHz with tighter timing than they're sold at. And yes, I understand you want RGB RAM, but maybe look at some other Hynix CJR based modules at similar ratings and then tune them a bit, if you want to save some money.
            https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Viper-3600MHz-Gunmetal-heatshield/dp/B07N3W1T21/          







To be honest, my comment about the bling was stated in sarcasm. I'll take performance over RGB any day. C'mon, I'm the work station guy building his first, very own for himself, gaming rig. Here's the problem I have with what you present here: It isn't on the QVL for the X570 HERO. Otherwise I would even consider taking it a step further and going with this: https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Viper...1RAV3CEFRBC&psc=1&refRID=VF5501RRG1RAV3CEFRBC

It's much faster and it's definitely 1:1:1 Samsung B-die.  Alas, it isn't on the QVL either. It doesn't get ASUS blessing. *Oh, one more thing* I can't seem to find this Patriot RAM in matched sets of 4 sticks. Few things annoy me more about half finished builds than empty RAM slots on the system board.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> To be honest, my comment about the bling was stated in sarcasm. I'll take performance over RGB any day. C'mon, I'm the work station guy building his first, very own for himself, gaming rig. Here's the problem I have with what you present here: It isn't on the QVL for the X570 HERO. Otherwise I would even consider taking it a step further and going with this: https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Viper-4133MHz-Performance-Memory/dp/B07KXBRR24/
> 
> It's much faster and it's definitely 1:1:1 Samsung B-die.  Alas, it isn't on the QVL either. It doesn't get ASUS blessing. *Oh, one more thing* I can't seem to find this Patriot RAM in matched sets of 4 sticks. Few things annoy me more about half finished builds than empty RAM slots on the system board.



Fair enough. It's not on my board QVL either, but it works great. To be honest, QVL's are useless, as the board makers only tests whatever the memory makers give them for free to test with.
I can run these modules at 3800MHz 16-19-16-19-36 at 1.38V with a set of four. Several other people here have had good results with them as well, although I will also admit a few people have not had the same luck and I think one or two had some issues with it as well.
Not sure why you'd waste money on the 4133MHz sticks, the 3600MHz works a treat and are almost half the price.
If you want to blow cash on something, get the 4400MHz modules, as they at least have tighter timings





						Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz Performance Memory Kit - PVS416G440C9K: Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Patriot Viper Steel Series DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4400MHz Performance Memory Kit - PVS416G440C9K: Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				



Even the 4000MHz kit has better timings than the 4133MHz kit.





						Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4000MHz Performance Memory Kit - PVS416G400C9K : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Patriot Viper Steel DDR4 16GB (2 x 8GB) 4000MHz Performance Memory Kit - PVS416G400C9K : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




It's not B-die, it's Hynix CJR. No need four matched sets of four, I bought mine with a few months between and they're working perfectly.
As I said, have a look at Kingston HyperX as well, they have several CJR based modules, which apparently work well with Ryzen 3000.
I think people are a bit too obsessed about matched kits, as they're not as matched as people think in most cases.
DRAM modules are generally tested in single sticks when manufactured and the ones that test to the same spec are then "matched" as a pair.
I've been to a couple of the large memory manufacturers factories and see how they do things and a lot of what they sell is marketing...

As a side note, Patriot also has pretty good customer service, even if their quality control could be better, bough an M.2 SSD from them where the thermal pad on the controller didn't touch the heatsink and it was overheating. They swapped out the drive, no questions asked.

Here are some more memory benchmarks.








						Ryzen 3000 Memory Benchmark & Best RAM for Ryzen (fClock, uClock, & mClock)
					

Memory speed on Ryzen has always been a hot subject, with AMD’s 1000 and 2000 series CPUs responding favorably to fast memory while at the same time having difficulty getting past 3200MHz in Gen1. The new Ryzen 3000 chips officially support memory speeds up to 3200MHz and can reliably run kits...




					www.gamersnexus.net
				











						Ryzen Above: Best Memory Settings for AMD's 3000 CPUs, Tested
					

Is Ryzen 3000 optimized for DDR4-3200? What if we want more? We examine everything from frequency to rank count to nail down optimal settings.




					www.tomshardware.com
				











						Testing 3rd-Gen Ryzen DDR4 Memory Performance and Scaling
					

When we reviewed Ryzen's latest iteration we briefly checked out different DDR4 memory speeds but now that things have settled we were put on a mission to...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## mbeeston (Nov 23, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> I'm not sure what's going on but you could be the Nvidia Killer?


not yet.. the 1070ti is still running
but maybe i am running Rdna 2.


WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Myself, Corsair would have to give me a $200.00 credit before I ever bought anything from them again. It has nothing to do with the RAM I've purchased from them, or the reliable power supplies they sell, but I would say anything involving RGB with Corsair isn't worth the aggravation for one thing and my experience with customer service (if that is what it is to be called) leaves a lot to be desired. Any future builds I do for any clients will not be started without a caveat if they want me to use Corsair product in the build.  I will definitely not be purchasing any further Corsair product for personal use if I can avoid it. So far so good.


**looks at corsair 850-m psu and ram being awesome** i'm glad i'm not human, your luck seems to be the opposite of mine.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So you like to waste a lot of performance on running your memory at 2:1?
> Makes complete sense you're giving system building and memory advice here when you don't really seem to understand how the platform you own works.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, Im not using the memory in an AMD System. I didnt mention that part. 
Jump to conclusions much?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's not B-die, it's Hynix CJR. No need four matched sets of four, I bought mine with a few months between and they're working perfectly.
> As I said, have a look at Kingston HyperX as well, they have several CJR based modules, which apparently work well with Ryzen 3000.
> I think people are a bit too obsessed about matched kits, as they're not as matched as people think in most cases.
> DRAM modules are generally tested in single sticks when manufactured and the ones that test to the same spec are then "matched" as a pair.
> I've been to a couple of the large memory manufacturers factories and see how they do things and a lot of what they sell is marketing...



Not fair enough for me. A list of negatives is developing at your behest and I don't feel like playing against those odds:

1. Not QVL when QVL is generally a good rule of thumb when it comes to compatible components. It can also make a difference with the warranty should something go wrong with the system.
2. Not B-die when B-die is repeatedly reported by better evaluators than you or I as being the best choice for this type of platform.
3. Not matched RAM when matched RAM has always been a thing and likely always will be for as long as people use it. I'm guessing you got the general factory tour or they must be pretty sloppy wherever you visited. Matched RAM is a deal. I've seen it in action myself many times. I have built dozens of gamer PCs. I have never built one for myself. Now it's not just gaming where matched RAM can make a significant difference either. When you start using larger volumes of RAM it gets even more critical to have matched RAM but since we're not building a work station here or a server build it likely is not as significant and in that regard you may have made a dull point. But when the negatives start adding up it's a crazy way to tempt fate, my friend.

Oh, did I mention it isn't even RGB?? OMGG... If my PC isn't lit up like an XMAS tree and I can't dance to my favorite ABBA songs with the lights out well, what's the point? I may as well not even build it. 

I'm being sarcastic. I don't even have a favorite ABBA song and disco is definitely not my thang. For me, if the purdee coloured lights don't serve a real function or don't indicate something they probably shouldn't be there, but, hey, some people love their distractions. One of my daughters might "inherit" this abomination and she might even like ABBA. Yuck. Purge the thought. It seems like you're asking me to take too many chances here. But I'm an old man with a short term memory that doesn't serve as well as it once did. Please enlighten me:

Do you own an X570 HERO? Is this the RAM you use in an X570 HERO? I have nothing bad to say about PATRIOT RAM. I have PATRIOT RAM in many of my builds all over the Province. I'm a PC builder. I also know that PATRIOT takes matched RAM seriously. Their warranty is second to none and they stand behind their product 100%. I know this from direct experience with them. They were ready to have me RMA some RAM once when the issue wasn't even with the RAM but they were prepared to err on the side of caution for my sake anyway. I didn't let them. So yeah, again: I have nothing negative to say about the good people there. The same goes for KINGSTON. They do stand behind their product line. I'm quite sure that either one of these companies acknowledge the importance of using matched RAM and why QVL exists at all. 

BUT if you're currently using that RAM in an ASUS HERO X570 system board without issue I'm keen. I'd still probably go with the Samsung. You've given me an idea. I could always call Patriot and see what they suggest.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 23, 2019)

You clearly didn't read a thing I said. QVL's are only a list of whatever memory the motherboard makers either have or were sent.
They don't do extensive memory testing.

You also clearly didn't read a single link I provided, but whatever.

No, matched RAM has not always been a thing and you ought to know that, considering you claim to be in your 60's, but again, whatever.

Thanks for the shit music insult, not going to bother trying to help you in the future, as you've clearly decided what you want, so why even keep bother people with more questions.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

Clearly you have no sense of humor either. Plus you didn't answer my question: Do you currently own an X570 HERO and is the RAM you recommend being used in that board if you do? Matched RAM has "always" been a deal since it became a deal, at least for the past 20 years and likely longer. Yes, I read most of the links you provided, or at least skimmed over them until I felt I had a reasonable cause to take issue with the information. Yup. I'm in my 60's. The plot thickens. I'm not a typical person and I'm okay with that. "Normal" people bore me. At least we have one thing in common: We're not crazy about ABBA


----------



## heky (Nov 23, 2019)

Don`t want to hijack your thread, but since i was also on the look for new memory for my 3900X and MSI X570 Prestige Creator....i just ordered 2 sets of *Patriot Viper Steel DIMM kit 16GB, DDR4-4400, CL19-19-19-39 (PVS416G440C9K)*
Its highly binned b-die...so should be able to do 3800 with some really tight timings...at least i hope so...wish me luck.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

heky said:


> Don`t want to hijack your thread, but since i was also on the look for new memory for my 3900X and MSI X570 Prestige Creator....i just ordered 2 sets of *Patriot Viper Steel DIMM kit 16GB, DDR4-4400, CL19-19-19-39 (PVS416G440C9K)*
> Its highly binned b-die...so should be able to do 3800 with some really tight timings...at least i hope so...wish me luck.



No, not at all. By all means please hijack this thread. It's getting boring.  Those do look like nice numbers and honestly, I was considering the same. (Despite some here saying it's a waste of money.)


----------



## heky (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Despite some here saying it's a waste of money.


I actually chose it because it was quite cheap. 130€ for 16gb(2x8), so 260€ total.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

Yup. I suppose the argument would be that if it doesn't deliver it's a waste. Not that I'm implying it won't deliver.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yup. I suppose the argument would be that if it doesn't deliver it's a waste. Not that I'm implying it won't deliver. Keep me posted on how it works for you. I'm curious.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2019)

I know many here are explaining the "best thing" for your situation, but I still recommend you take all of this advise with a grain of salt and look at the actual results from others using it. I know the lists are short, but many of us haven't yet had the time with the new platform, and the slowness of anything new in RAM rolling out ATM ( I think so they can show it all off at CES first). What you will find is that 3200-3600MHz kits all perform differently depending on the tasks you want to complete. Most of the advice has been given to achieve the best latency, (which isnt the end all of DDR4 clocking performance for AMD) but most seem to think it is. If you are hunting for the best bandwidth in something like AIDA64 sure, but in real testing outside of that application, things can change at a drop of a hat, no matter how well they do in AIDA.






						Patriot Viper 4 Blackout Edition DDR4-3600 16GB Memory Kit Review
					

Patriot's Viper 4 Blackout Edition DDR4-3600 16GB dual-channel RAM is the most affordable 3600MHz CAS17 kit we could find and it's tested here.




					www.tweaktown.com
				











						V-Color PRISM II RGB DDR4-3600 MHz CL18 2x8 GB Review
					

With a polished silver heat spreader and a pastel RGB LED diffuser that is available in seven different colors, the PRISM II RGB kit from V-Color certainly has flair. This premium kit has the perfect sweet spot for Ryzen performance with a 3600 MHz XMP profile and is affordably priced to boot.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The first link uses your board, and it runs a 3900X so that AIDA results are comparable to Intel system testing, without losing half the write bandwidth, which is what is shown using the 3600X and the MSI MEG in the second. There are plenty of sites now adding AMD DDR4 testing, and likely you may find kits that TweakTown and TPU have not used.

A lot of the advise is solid. Go for good b-die (straight timed...IE 14-14-14), even the new hynix chips. Buy the speed you want, as even what you see in reviews may not be attainable, but the board you chose is designed for RAM tweaking with special attention paid to the layout of the motherboard to aid in that quest. It really comes down to the IMC, and if you want to clock for the stars, opt for the 3600X as it is what is able to run 5000MHz RAM currently. 

I know the choices are overwhelming. I say go somewhere like Newegg, select down to maybe 10 kits based on speed, timings, arrange them by cost, and eliminate anything with RGB. You will be left with a very short list of kits to do your homework on.

Sorry it took so long for me to spill my guts, but I have only had short bursts of time to drop a couple pennies here and there.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> I know many here are explaining the "best thing" for your situation, but I still recommend you take all of this advise with a grain of salt and look at the actual results from others using it. I know the lists are short, but many of us haven't yet had the time with the new platform, and the slowness of anything new in RAM rolling out ATM ( I think so they can show it all off at CES first). What you will find is that 3200-3600MHz kits all perform differently depending on the tasks you want to complete. Most of the advice has been given to achieve the best latency, (which isnt the end all of DDR4 clocking performance for AMD) but most seem to think it is. If you are hunting for the best bandwidth in something like AIDA64 sure, but in real testing outside of that application, things can change at a drop of a hat, no matter how well they do in AIDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again. Your posts are among the most sensible on this thread IMO and I greatly appreciate the advice. Black Friday is nearly here and I will certainly take what you stated here to heart when I decide to make my purchase.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Oh, one other thing, apparently T-topology is better for dual rank modules, whereas daisy chain allows for higher memory clocks. Might be something to consider when it comes to the board you're getting.
> Have a look at the ultimate Ryzen motherboard guide some helpful people have put together.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504



Youre talking about traces right? Why not a hybrid lol


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 23, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> A lot of the advise is solid. Go for good b-die (straight timed...IE 14-14-14), even the new hynix chips. Buy the speed you want, as even what you see in reviews may not be attainable, but the board you chose is designed for RAM tweaking with special attention paid to the layout of the motherboard to aid in that quest. *It really comes down to the IMC,* and if you want to clock for the stars, opt for the 3600X as it is what is able to run 5000MHz RAM currently.
> 
> I know the choices are overwhelming.



There it is right there. 
And it makes it easier to purchase Ram.
"Buy the speed you want"
"get straight timing sets IE 14-14-14"
"3600x has the best potential to run up to 5000mhz memory frequency."

Speed isn't everything and Latency isn't everything.

The sweet spot is.......


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

Well, from all I've read and researched the sweet spot sits here.

https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-16gb-...&cm_re=trident_z_royal-_-20-232-809-_-Product 

BUT I'm not too sure if I want my PC to look like jewelry box.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well, from all I've read and researched the sweet spot sits here.
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232809?Description=trident z royal&cm_re=trident_z_royal-_-20-232-809-_-Product
> 
> BUT I'm not too sure if I want my PC to look like jewelry box.



I prefer the silver ones.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 23, 2019)

That reminds me... The wife was looking at new silverware the other day...

I think this RAM is for young men who are thinking about squandering their hard-earned wages on engagement rings... DON'T DO IT!!!

Ya know, they should provide the option of just getting the bare azz RAM minus heat sinks (like they did in the old days) for 100 Canadian off* the sale tag. But they won't coz too many would be smart enough to jump all over it at that price. I'm sure they'd make a ton of sales if they did though.


----------



## heky (Nov 23, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well, from all I've read and researched the sweet spot sits here.
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232809?Description=trident z royal&cm_re=trident_z_royal-_-20-232-809-_-Product
> 
> BUT I'm not too sure if I want my PC to look like jewelry box.


What...with that price, how can that be the sweetspot? I am getting 32GB for that price...and a higher bin at that.


----------



## the_O_fish (Nov 23, 2019)

I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX (this) with great results


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 23, 2019)

Simple and effective(?)








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVK - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




Expensive stuff...








						G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZR - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZR with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




Could not care less for RGB, but the plague is spreading... _like fake jewellery and fake boobs..._



the_O_fish said:


> I'm running Corsair Vengeance LPX (this) with great results


What platform/CPU?


----------



## the_O_fish (Nov 23, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Simple and effective(?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zach_01 said:


> Simple and effective(?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 24, 2019)

I have aa ASUS ROG Crosshair-V X570 Hero board for my 3800X CPU.
I have three sets of RAM to try with it.
One is 32GB of 4133MHz. GEIL Super Luce. (four 8GB sticks)
Another set that I have on hand is a 32GB GSKill RipJaws-V, 3,600MHz. (two 16GB sticks)
Last, is a four 8GB set of GSKill Ripjaws 3,200MHz. (something that has been laying around here for months)


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well, from all I've read and researched the sweet spot sits here.
> 
> https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232809?Description=trident z royal&cm_re=trident_z_royal-_-20-232-809-_-Product
> 
> BUT I'm not too sure if I want my PC to look like jewelry box.



WTH is up with that price? If you haven't noticed, there are generally speaking two types of gskills, matched timing and mismatched timing dimms. The matched timing dimms carry a 30% premium. The royals you picked are no better than the normal matched timing dimms below. And they are sell the royals in the cheap mismatched timing variant also. This is the same for the Trident Neos, with the matched set better.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> That reminds me... The wife was looking at new silverware the other day...
> 
> I think this RAM is for young men who are thinking about squandering their hard-earned wages on engagement rings... DON'T DO IT!!!
> 
> Ya know, they should provide the option of just getting the bare azz RAM minus heat sinks (like they did in the old days) for 100 Canadian off* the sale tag. But they won't coz too many would be smart enough to jump all over it at that price. I'm sure they'd make a ton of sales if they did though.



Back in the day, we used to remove the heat sinks and just fan the chips directly. The thermal pads where crap.



thesmokingman said:


> WTH is up with that price?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using this set with 2700x pos IMC. Does Cl 12/13 @ 3000 mhz.
Havent tried it with the 8700k yet though. (Probably do better frequency at cas 12 with the i7 though.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Using this set with 2700x pos IMC. Does Cl 12/13 @ 3000 mhz.
> Havent tried it with the 8700k yet though. (Probably do better frequency at cas 12 with the i7 though.



You keep describing your overclocks and I don't think many get the crux of it.

With the matched timing dimms their ratings are often understated, meaning you can often overclock them further as shrimp keeps showing above. The flip side of that are the mismatched sets which are generally only good to what they are specced to. This should illuminate the differences in the quality and capabilities of the dimms.


----------



## the_O_fish (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Back in the day, we used to remove the heat sinks and just fan the chips directly. The thermal pads where crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still take the heat sinks off. I hate the stupid things.
I have two of those Gigabyte fellers that come with the overpriced copper pants. Took off the copper right away. The way the nvme slots are placed on the x570 boards, it doesn't make much sense to have heat sinks. You can sink that heat all you want, but when the sink is jammed behind the ABS cowl of a three-slot GPU it's just going to keep that drive hot.

Ditch the pants, make room for air, have a beer.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> You keep describing your overclocks and I don't think many get the crux of it.
> 
> With the matched timing dimms their ratings are often understated, meaning you can often overclock them further as shrimp keeps showing above. The flip side of that are the mismatched sets which are generally only good to what they are specced to. This should illuminate the differences in the quality and capabilities of the dimms.



How can I describe the importance of what overclocking is.

So the second you move from auto to x speed you just took chances of anything running at any speed because now thats an over clock.

While many can decribe their ideas of what this or that ram will do on any over clock, seldom are the ideas invoked that there's a WHOLE LOT more to tweaking memory.

Sometimes that loose cl16 at anything under 4000mhz while spoiled with a better IMC should be aiming cas 14 or tighter.

AMD has always done best on fast and tight. 

Where's the middle ground? Cas 14 3600nhz or tigher.
But some one else's rig will do something different. 
Nobdies suggestion is valid nor invalid here.

And lastly, performance is measured in numbers. You tweak memory to certain tasks to system capability. It takes much time to really test memory sticks. Theres a lot of sub timings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> How can I describe the importance of what overclocking is.
> 
> So the second you move from auto to x speed you just took chances of anything running at any speed because now thats an over clock.
> 
> ...



Oh i know that with my board, look at the specs and you will see those are what are as tight i can get, other settings im unsure what they do so i leave them alone


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Oh i know that with my board, look at the specs and you will see those are what are as tight i can get, other settings im unsure what they do so i leave them alone


Used to run cl 9-10-9-27-36 FX I think it was Mushkin Redline sticks 1100mhz if I recall. 1.45 cpu/nb 1.30v chipset. Asus Crosshair V formula Z. Yea some 6ghz runs on that set up too. Dice cooling. Fun times.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Used to run cl 9-10-9-27-36 FX I think it was Mushkin Redline sticks 1100mhz if I recall. 1.45 cpu/nb 1.30v chipset. Asus Crosshair V formula Z. Yea some 6ghz runs on that set up too. Dice cooling. Fun times.



I may try the nb bump and chipset too.

2400 is xmp but timings are tuned, Id have to push the FSB to go higher than 2400.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

Cpu/nb is IMC voltage. Cpu temps go up with it. So watch for that.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> How can I describe the importance of what overclocking is.
> 
> So the second you move from auto to x speed you just took chances of anything running at any speed because now thats an over clock.
> 
> ...



Yea, I think you misunderstood my post. The point was that the matched dimms have much better overclocking headroom vs the mismatched dimms.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Yea, I think you misunderstood my post. The point was that the matched dimms have much better overclocking headroom vs the mismatched dimms.



Lucky mis-matched DIMMs even post...... sometimes they do sometimes they don't. 
Saw you mentioned it, figured by now it was normal not to mismatch memory.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Cpu/nb is IMC voltage. Cpu temps go up with it. So watch for that.



55 gaming bro


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Back in the day, we used to remove the heat sinks and just fan the chips directly. The thermal pads where crap.
> 
> Using this set with 2700x pos IMC. Does Cl 12/13 @ 3000 mhz.
> Havent tried it with the 8700k yet though. (Probably do better frequency at cas 12 with the i7 though.



I had a look at that stuff earlier. Too bad it isn't on the QVL for my board and I don't want to give ASUS an excuse to reject a potential RMA (heaven forbid there should be one). It sure got a pile of bad reviews for B-die RAM though. That said I'm a little reserved on reviews from Newegg because a good 30 to 40% of them seem to consistently point to user error or inexperience. Or... something other? 

HA! I just saw the price of it double in mid-stream on the refresh. Seriously.









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZ - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZ with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> 2. Not B-die when B-die is repeatedly reported by better evaluators than you or I as being the best choice for this type of platform.



This was really only true for first and second generations.  3rd generation have solved most of that and most other RAM ICs work ok.  I have CJR and it works fine and it wasn't on my QVL.  Take a look at Corsair.  They use B-Dies and _*lots *_people have problems with them.  Chances are, any RAM you buy will likely work.  In any case, if you can get you ram running above 3200 CL14 in 1:1 then you are looking at 5% or less of performance difference from best to worst.  Buy a set of RAM and put it in and enjoy.  Don't make this more difficult than it needs to be.

Edit: Don't worry about the RGB editions either.  They should be able to be turned off with software.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> This was really only true for first and second generations.  3rd generation have solved most of that and most other RAM ICs work ok.  I have CJR and it works fine and it wasn't on my QVL.  Take a look at Corsair.  They use B-Dies and _*lots *_people have problems with them.  Chances are, any RAM you buy will likely work.  In any case, if you can get you ram running above 3200 CL14 in 1:1 then you are looking at 5% or less of performance difference from best to worst.  Buy a set of RAM and put it in and enjoy.  Don't make this more difficult than it needs to be.



After spending nearly a day's worth of time on hundreds of sites (not even exaggerating here) reading all I could without interruption, I've pretty much come to the same conclusion. Hence, my earlier statement about scrapping the ratio. Meh, sour grapes. I should consider that I'll likely be using the thing for about a decade and put some good stuff in it. The budget graphics card is a cop out. I'll likely be in a better position to snag a better card at a later date. The Hero 8 doesn't look like junk. I expect it'll last. I really should give it some RAM that'll do it justice.



RealNeil said:


> I have aa ASUS ROG Crosshair-V X570 Hero board for my 3800X CPU.
> I have three sets of RAM to try with it.
> One is 32GB of 4133MHz. GEIL Super Luce. (four 8GB sticks)
> Another set that I have on hand is a 32GB GSKill RipJaws-V, 3,600MHz. (two 16GB sticks)
> Last, is a four 8GB set of GSKill Ripjaws 3,200MHz. (something that has been laying around here for months)



Please keep me posted, Neil. You have my interest.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> After spending nearly a day's worth of time on hundreds of sites (not even exaggerating here) reading all I could without interruption, I've pretty much come to the same conclusion. Hence, my earlier statement about scrapping the ratio. Meh, sour grapes. I should consider that I'll likely be using the thing for about a decade and put some good stuff in it. The budget graphics card is a cop out. I'll likely be in a better position to snag a better card at a later date. The Hero 8 doesn't look like junk. I expect it'll last. I really should give it some RAM that'll do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep me posted, Neil. You have my interest.



I don't disagree.  If you get your ram to run 3600/1800, you will be fine.  That said, not all 3900X's will do 3600mhz ram.  I have a friend that has one that doesn't.  So....you may be out of luck regardless.  That said, the 1:1 ratio of ram to if is the most important.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I had a look at that stuff earlier. Too bad it isn't on the QVL for my board and I don't want to give ASUS an excuse to reject a potential RMA (heaven forbid there should be one). It sure got a pile of bad reviews for B-die RAM though. That said I'm a little reserved on reviews from Newegg because a good 30 to 40% of them seem to consistently point to user error or inexperience. Or... something other?
> 
> HA! I just saw the price of it double in mid-stream on the refresh. Seriously.
> 
> ...



Well its tested on Intel. G.skill says it right on tbe web site. Its good RAM, just not for AMD. 
My only suggestion is looking for memory with good JDEC timings. Thats what the board is going to post right when you clear cmos or reset all defaults.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm not even sure if I'll be getting the 3900x at this stage in the game. It's starting to look like RAM might be gobbling up that part of the budget. I might just have to settle for the 3700x (although I was originally considering the 3800). Then again, this is a gaming build and I can't see why anyone would want a 3900x strictly for gaming. I'm typing on a nice little work station atm with 128 GB of Corsair Dominator (the platinum stuff) on a sweet little Intel chip clocked at 3.9 GHz running with a NVIDIA 1070. I want to put the gaming unit on a shelf above my monitor and share the monitor via KVM. So, for the time being I have board, case, psu, Nvme, cables and such waiting on a CPU and decent RAM. It's a work in progress.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I'm not even sure if I'll be getting the 3900x at this stage in the game. It's starting to look like RAM might be gobbling up that part of the budget. I might just have to settle for the 3700x (although I was originally considering the 3800). Then again, this is a gaming build and I can't see why anyone would want a 3900x strictly for gaming. I'm typing on a nice little work station atm with 128 GB of Corsair Dominator (the platinum stuff) on a sweet little Intel chip clocked at 3.9 GHz running with a NVIDIA 1070. I want to put the gaming unit on a shelf above my monitor and share the monitor via KVM. So, for the time being I have board, case, psu, Nvme, cables and such waiting on a CPU and decent RAM. It's a work in progress.



This is what I bought, works dandy, jsut turn leds off:

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...eo&cm_re=trident_z_neo-_-20-232-861-_-Product


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

lol I take it you read my comments about not wanting my PC to second as a discotheque.    *take a chance.. take a chance.. That's a good price. It would even be better if those were in Canukian rubles. I'd prob go with 4X8 tho. Empty DIMMS really annoy me.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> lol I take it you read my comments about not wanting my PC to second as a discotheque.    *take a chance.. take a chance.. That's a good price. It would even be better if those were in Canukian rubles. I'd prob go with 4X8 tho. Empty DIMMS really annoy me.



Yes, but then moving to 64gb means buying an all new set.  2 x 16 gives room for expansion.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I had a look at that stuff earlier. Too bad it isn't on the QVL for my board and I don't want to give ASUS an excuse to reject a potential RMA (heaven forbid there should be one). It sure got a pile of bad reviews for B-die RAM though. That said I'm a little reserved on reviews from Newegg because a good 30 to 40% of them seem to consistently point to user error or inexperience. Or... something other?
> 
> HA! I just saw the price of it double in mid-stream on the refresh. Seriously.
> 
> ...



Reviews on newegg don't carry much weight. As I've written before,  that exact set you linked, I've used on my 3900x. I would still be using those had I not handed down my old 7820x instead of selling it. I kept the FOUR sticks of F4-3600C16D-16GTZ with the 7820x and got a similar G.Skill set in c15 flavor.

You are really dragging this out man. Just pick a good set with matched timings and be done.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I've looked at a lot of ram and read many conflicting reviews. I'm not all that familiar with the AMD side of things with respect to RAM and how it works with the new infinity fabric and all. Was a former hard core Intel fan until recently. The QVL list for the ASUS HERO X570 is rather extensive. I'd rather get the seasoned advice of those who actually had first hand experience. Would anyone care to contribute?



While I can't tell you what the best ram would be it seems the best bet (from what I have seen on the internet) is to stick to only 2 sticks of ram in the primary channel for the best compatibility and frequency regardless of what brand you buy so long as it's not known to be garbage ram.  If you're going for Zen/Zen+ then 16GB single-rank, if your going for Zen2 then dual-rank 32GB will be fine if you want more capacity.  At least minimum DDR4-3200 speed rating as with Zen+ at least should be achievable.  Sometimes XMP settings won't work so be prepared to set voltage, frequency, and primary timings manually if it doesn't.  See "DRAM Calculator for Ryzen" and "AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide" if you can't get XMP setting to work out of the box as sometimes tweaking is necessary depending on the combination of cpu-motherboard-ram.   Also BIOS updates can be critical for ram compatibility so picking a good motherboard will be important.  If you like using your computer more than chasing performance numbers then pick a kit that has high user rating with those using a Ryzen Zen+/Zen2 CPU in general that that should be good enough in my opinion.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

thesmokingman said:


> Reviews on newegg don't carry much weight. As I've written before,  that exact set you linked, I've used on my 3900x. I would still be using those had I not handed down my old 7820x instead of selling it. I kept the FOUR sticks of F4-3600C16D-16GTZ with the 7820x and got a similar G.Skill set in c15 flavor.
> 
> You are really dragging this out man. Just pick a good set with matched timings and be done.



Well, I won't be buying it anyway since Newegg just doubled the price in the middle of viewing it.  I'll spend my finances elsewhere. Hey, I have 6 days to drag this out. I'm going to milk it for all it's worth. I'm like that — intensive/extensive research. Caveat Emptor! It's paid off in the past, I trust it will pay off in the future.



A Computer Guy said:


> While I can't tell you what the best ram would be it seems the best bet (from what I have seen on the internet) is to stick to only 2 sticks of ram in the primary channel for the best compatibility and frequency regardless of what brand you buy so long as it's not known to be garbage ram.  If you're going for Zen/Zen+ then 16GB single-rank, if your going for Zen2 then dual-rank 32GB will be fine if you want more capacity.  At least minimum DDR4-3200 speed rating as with Zen+ at least should be achievable.  Sometimes XMP settings won't work so be prepared to set voltage, frequency, and primary timings manually if it doesn't.  See "DRAM Calculator for Ryzen" and "AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide" if you can't get XMP setting to work out of the box as sometimes tweaking is necessary depending on the combination of cpu-motherboard-ram.   Also BIOS updates can be critical for ram compatibility so picking a good motherboard will be important.  If you like using your computer more than chasing performance numbers then pick a kit that has high user rating with those using a Ryzen Zen+/Zen2 CPU in general that that should be good enough in my opinion.




Thanks for the advice and I appreciate it. It's been a while since I've done any AMD builds but it would seem that not much has changed over the years. To be honest I've never done an AMD build using UEFI. Most folks in these parts prefer Intel over AMD and will pay handsomely for a good build. That said this is a personal build and before I cross over I like to test the waters as it were as much as I can. It's looking like my earlier concerns are not completely without merit. There's no way I'm buying unmatched RAM and there's no way I'm settling for empty DIMMS. If it has to be 4X8 so be it. I'll definitely be using the DRAM Calculator before doing any over clocking and I'll likely not oc anything within the first year as it is a personal policy of mine with personal builds to let the system "season" a little before doing any overclocking. Perhaps that's an Intel thing but it has worked well enough for me in the past. I've reflected on some of the better advice from the good people in this forum and I do believe it would be well worth my while to at least opt for 3600 MHz but still not sure if this is going to be a problem on the HERO. I'm quite sure I chose a good system board. It should be here Monday. So far RAM looks like a tossup between the Jewlery Box stuff and the HYPER X PREDATOR B-die material. Either set costs well over 500 Canadian simoleans. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't know if this will help you but I have a set of G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB (2 x 8GB)  (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC) @ 3733 MHz 16-19-19-19-38-58 on my Asus ROG Strix X470 with FCLK @ 1867.
They aren't the fastest RAM but they work well and they were reasonably priced and they are on my and your QVL.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Okay, so to be more specific, that is to "drag this out" even longer, what would be the best RAM to use on a HERO X570 VIII system board with a Ryzen7 3700x CPU populating ALL FOUR DIMMS? Evidently number of sticks seems to be a real game changer and even more so with AMD system boards.



NoJuan999 said:


> I don't know if this will help you but I have a set of G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB (2 x 8GB)  (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC) @ 3733 MHz 16-19-19-19-38-58 on my Asus ROG Strix X470 with FCLK @ 1867.
> They aren't the fastest RAM but they work well and they were reasonably priced and they are on my and your QVL.
> View attachment 137465
> 
> View attachment 137467


Those are some really interesting timings. How does that higher latency affect your gaming experience? Or do you notice any difference at all. That's a sweet o.c. you have going there. Makes the 3700x look like a chip worth getting. Thanks for sharing. *oh* I keep forgetting to ask the crucial question: 
*
What do you recommend for a 4x8 configuration?*​


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Those are some really interesting timings. How does that higher latency affect your gaming experience? Or do you notice any difference at all. That's a sweet o.c. you have going there. Makes the 3700x look like a chip worth getting. Thanks for sharing.


Honestly, the RAM being set at 3733 MHz 16-19-19-19-38-58 vs 3600 MHz 16-18-18-18-38-58 doesn't really make any noticeable difference when gaming that I can tell.
If I tested them with MSI Afterburner OSD fps going it would most likely see few fps improvement.
I game at 1080p/60 Hz with my 3700x and RTX 2060 Super (OC'd to 2080 MHz) so I get 100+ fps on pretty much every game set on Ultra either way.
For me as long as I get 60+ fps without any stuttering I'm happy and I get that no matter if I run my RAM at 3600 or 3733.
I really just OC'd the RAM to see if I could and because I enjoy tweaking my PC.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Your CPU clock is 4367 MHz. Almost  4.4 Ghz. That's nothing to sneeze at. With RAM speeds like that your system must be blazing fast. I was just wondering how the high latency might affect over all gaming performance. Still looking for your RAM online.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Your CPU clock is 4367 MHz. Almost  4.4 Ghz. That's nothing to sneeze at. With RAM speeds like that your system must be blazing fast. I was just wondering how the high latency might affect over all gaming performance. Still looking for your RAM online.


That isn't all core though.
I regularly see 4.392 GHz on up to 4 cores and up to 4.367 or so on the other 4 cores.
When Gaming MSI OSD shows anywhere from 4300 to 4400 Mhz (it obviously rounds up because my BCLK is set 100 MHz but reads as 99.8 or so in Windows).

But Yes I am definitely happy with the overall performance of my PC.
Here's my best Cinebench R20 run so far (that was with my RAM at 3600):




PS
This is the RAM kit I am using with my 3700x:








						F4-3600C16D-16GVKC - QVL - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Check to see if your motherboard model is on the QVL for F4-3600C16D-16GVKC. Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB).




					www.gskill.com


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Windows isn't really the best reference software going anyway but we're splitting hairs here @ one thousandth of a point.
I'd be happy with what you have if I can get those numbers with a 4x8 RAM configuration. I'm guessing I can't but I can't even find your RAM online. lol Do you have a link to it?

oops.. my bad. Just got your pic on refresh. Thanks so much!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Here is a link to the 32 GB - 4 stick kit of my same RAM:








						F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Ripjaws V DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (4x8GB) Ripjaws V series DDR4 DRAM memory is designed for sleek aesthetics and performance, making it an ideal choice for building a new PC system or for upgrading your system memory.




					www.gskill.com


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Ha! Think I found a link to a Canadian retailer. It's marked out of stock. 









						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVK - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Look Here for the 32 GB kit:








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




Or the exact 16 GB Kit that I have:








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB DDR4 3600 RAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Thanks again. I'm looking at it right now. Looks identical to the stuff you use.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

It is the exact same RAM the only difference is that mine came in a 2 stick kit (16 GB) and that is a 4 stick kit (32 GB).
The models numbers only differ by one letter and 32 vs 16, mine has a D for dual kit (F4-3600C16*D*-*16*GVKC)
and that one has a Q for Quad kit (F4-3600C16*Q*-*32*GVKC).


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> When Gaming MSI OSD shows anywhere from 4300 to 4400 Mhz *(it obviously rounds up because my BCLK is set 100 MHz but reads as 99.8 or so in Windows).*


Disable _"Spread Spectrum" _ in UEFI and you will get an even 100MHz..

Those you talk about...








						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Yup. I noticed. Thanks again for sharing. Five more days to Black Friday and then I go on my spending spree. lol Good things come to those who bait.  It's on the list.



Zach_01 said:


> Disable _"Spread Spectrum" _ in UEFI and you will get an even 100MHz..
> 
> Those you talk about...
> 
> ...



Too bad those we were talking about weren't these. Even worse.. too bad these ones aren't available. https://www.newegg.ca/g-skill-16gb-...0 CL16&cm_re=3600_CL16-_-20-232-195-_-Product


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes I noticed... but there are similar options...









						G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Yes but that's only two sticks. I want a matched set of 4. Nojuan has pretty much nailed it in that regard. Alas, the reviews are saying the RAM is pretty loose. I'm still keeping it on the list. The price is probably unbeatable.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 24, 2019)

...and its not on QVL either as I just saw


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> ...and its not on QVL either as I just saw



*tsk* *tsk* ASUS RMA department would frown on that. Ever have to RMA a board to them? I could tell you some stories.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 24, 2019)

No I have not... Now that I'm thinking I never own a ASUS board... It was all GBs/MSIs. Last GB AM3+ had for 6~7 years and still going...

NoJuan999 what kind of Hynix ICs are on those Ripjaws V?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

That 32 GB Ripjaw kit (F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC) is on your QVL:


			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_CROSSHAIR_VIII_FORMULA/ROG_Crosshair_VIII_Series_Memory_QVL_190801.pdf?_ga=2.240251398.467186413.1574471232-271724210.1572841502
		










						G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GVKC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				






> @NoJuan999 what kind of Hynix ICs are on those Ripjaws V?


They are Hynix D die.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> They are Hynix D die.


Those are new? ...I think
Ryzen DRAM calc have a profile for them?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Yup. They're on the list. Not B-die but can't have it all. At least not at that price, hey?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Those are new? ...I think
> Ryzen DRAM calc have a profile for them?


Yes, they are new I believe.
They are what G.Skill uses in the TridentZ NEO kits:





						Question - DRAM Calculator doesn't list Hynix D Die?
					

I'm looking at Thaiphoon burner and i lists my ram as hynix D die but when i go to Dram Calculator it doesn't list hynix d die.  Was wondering if it could be something else?




					forums.tomshardware.com
				




I used to have a set of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 RAM that had somewhat similar timings that used Hynix A die (AFC) IC's.

And No, the Dram Calculator doesn't have a profile for them yet.
Hopefully 1usmus will update it to include them at some point.
I imported my SPD from Thaiphoon Burner and set them as Hynix CJR to start and adjusted from there.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Yes, they are new I believe.
> They are what G.Skill uses in the TridentZ NEO kits:
> 
> 
> ...




I thought the neo kits were CJR.... at least every kit I've seen posted was CJR.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I thought the neo kits were CJR.... at least every kit I've seen posted was CJR.


Look at these screen shots from TridentZ Neo Owners:


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

Here's the good stuff but it seems I can't get it on this side of the border.









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Here's the good stuff but it seems I can't get it on this side of the border.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unless you're also grabbing a 2080 ti I doubt this will perform better than the other non rgb gskill kit.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Unless you're also grabbing a 2080 ti I doubt this will perform better than the other non rgb gskill kit.



Probably not. I don't plan on getting a 2080 Ti any time soon either. But hey, they purdee. Gotta fork out a cpl hundee more for those RGB 'tis the season effect ya kno!    Put on some disco music.. Do a little dance...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 24, 2019)

^


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 24, 2019)

Slightly off topic but considering this is a gaming build any reason you're putting so much of your budget into the cpu/mobo/ram and then using a budget ish GPU?


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Okay, so to be more specific, that is to "drag this out" even longer, what would be the best RAM to use on a HERO X570 VIII system board with a Ryzen7 3700x CPU populating ALL FOUR DIMMS? Evidently number of sticks seems to be a real game changer and even more so with AMD system boards.
> 
> 
> Those are some really interesting timings. How does that higher latency affect your gaming experience? Or do you notice any difference at all. That's a sweet o.c. you have going there. Makes the 3700x look like a chip worth getting. Thanks for sharing. *oh* I keep forgetting to ask the crucial question:
> ...



There is no difference between 2 x 16 dual rank and 4 x 8 single rank.  I don't know why empty dimms is "settling".


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 24, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Slightly off topic but considering this is a gaming build any reason you're putting so much of your budget into the cpu/mobo/ram and then using a budget ish GPU?



A: Because I can easily upgrade a GPU and any of my other three daughters would love to inherit a Sapphire Nitro+ ?









						Sapphire NITRO+ Radeon RX 590 Graphic Card - 1.56 GHz Boost Clock - 8 GB GDDR5 - Dual Slot Space Required - 256 bit Bus Width - Fan Cooler - OpenGL 4.5, OpenCL 2.0, DirectX 12 - 2 x DisplayPort - 2 x - Newegg.com
					

Buy Sapphire NITRO+ Radeon RX 590 Graphic Card - 1.56 GHz Boost Clock - 8 GB GDDR5 - Dual Slot Space Required - 256 bit Bus Width - Fan Cooler - OpenGL 4.5, OpenCL 2.0, DirectX 12 - 2 x DisplayPort - 2 x with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				






moproblems99 said:


> There is no difference between 2 x 16 dual rank and 4 x 8 single rank.  I don't know why empty dimms is "settling".



Empty dimms isn't the least bit settling. For me, it is precisely the opposite. There are few things I find more *unsettling* than empty dimms. Hence 128 GB of RAM in the build I'm currently typing on.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Please keep me posted, Neil. You have my interest.


Well, I went to put it together today and realized that I had another board and CPU sitting on the shelf. (for quite a while too)
So I'm gonna put the 9900K setup together first.
I'll probably use the 32GB of 4133MHz. RAM in that.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 24, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> There's no way I'm buying unmatched RAM and there's no way I'm settling for empty DIMMS. If it has to be 4X8 so be it.





WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Empty dimms isn't the least bit settling. For me, it is precisely the opposite. There are few things I find more *unsettling* than empty dimms. Hence 128 GB of RAM in the build I'm currently typing on.



The previous quote is what I was referring to.  If 2 x 16 gives you the same performance as 4 x 8 but 2 x 16 leaves you an upgrade path...what's the deal?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> The previous quote is what I was referring to.  If 2 x 16 gives you the same performance as 4 x 8 but 2 x 16 leaves you an upgrade path...what's the deal?



Well, the deal is this: During the course of this thread I was informed that 64GB of RAM on this board was a waste. Since I've never built a gaming rig for anyone with that much RAM and since I'm mostly coming from an Intel background in PC building, I decided to don the humble Noob Cap and listen to the illustrious advice of the more seasoned AMD builders here, at Tech Power Up . In nowise do I suggest that I have never built AMD rigs before but it has been a while and times have changed. Most folks where I live prefer Intel. My home is filled with Intel PCs (laptops not included). I build PCs. That's what I do. I do lots of other things too. IF 2X16 leaves me an "upgrade path" then why not "upgrade" now? Why wait? It's not like I have lots of time left. I'm in my 60's. There is no time like the present. But wait... IF... 2X16 leaves me an "upgrade" path then exactly what can I upgrade to if 64GB of RAM is a waste (as others here have so considerately pointed out) ? Exactly what will I be putting in those two lonely DIMM slots if it isn't going to be more RAM? Some have even gone so far as to tell me that 32GB is already overkill. Okay, fine then... 4x4??? The HERO X570 VIII comes with 4 DIMM slots. Must be a reason. I paid for them, I'd like to use them. I was hoping someone here might be able to tell me what the most efficient way to do that would be.  I was even hoping someone might be able to tell me what the best RAM to do this with might be. No, it doesn't have to be bleeding edge but it doesn't have to be budget RAM either. Since I have four days left before I go shopping I thought it might be a good idea to consult with those who are in the know. I trust this clears up the mystery.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Nov 25, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well, the deal is this: During the course of this thread I was informed that 64GB of RAM on this board was a waste. Since I've never built a gaming rig for anyone with that much RAM and since I'm mostly coming from an Intel background in PC building, I decided to don the humble Noob Cap and listen to the illustrious advice of the more seasoned AMD builders here, at Tech Power Up . In nowise do I suggest that I have never built AMD rigs before but it has been a while and times have changed. Most folks where I live prefer Intel. My home is filled with Intel PCs (laptops not included). I build PCs. That's what I do. I do lots of other things too. IF 2X16 leaves me an "upgrade path" then why not "upgrade" now? Why wait? It's not like I have lots of time left. I'm in my 60's. There is no time like the present. But wait... IF... 2X16 leaves me an "upgrade" path then exactly what can I upgrade to if 64GB of RAM is a waste (as others here have so considerately pointed out) ? Exactly what will I be putting in those two lonely DIMM slots if it isn't going to be more RAM? Some have even gone so far as to tell me that 32GB is already overkill. Okay, fine then... 4x4??? The HERO X570 VIII comes with 4 DIMM slots. Must be a reason. I paid for them, I'd like to use them. I was hoping someone here might be able to tell me what the most efficient way to do that would be.  I was even hoping someone might be able to tell me what the best RAM to do this with might be. No, it doesn't have to be bleeding edge but it doesn't have to be budget RAM either. Since I have four days left before I go shopping I thought it might be a good idea to consult with those who are in the know. I trust this clears up the mystery.



Here's how I see it right now.

Get-
Over the QVL.
Samsung B-die.
3600mhz or higher frequency.
All matching sticks. 4x4/4x8 w/e.
Installs said purchased sticks.
Comes back asking for oc advice.
Gains performance and learns tweaking.
= happy camper.



NoJuan999 said:


> I don't know if this will help you but I have a set of G.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB (2 x 8GB)  (F4-3600C16D-16GVKC) @ 3733 MHz 16-19-19-19-38-58 on my Asus ROG Strix X470 with FCLK @ 1867.
> They aren't the fastest RAM but they work well and they were reasonably priced and they are on my and your QVL.
> 
> 
> View attachment 137467


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 25, 2019)

How I see it:

QVL essential.
Samsung B die optional. Not essential for 3000 series. Maybe I'll look at Micron?
3600 MHz minimum
4x8 sticks (is 4x4 even a thing these days?)
Turn on XMP and rock on for a year w/o asking any advice on tweaking or oc. 

Maybe I'll even post some pix once I'm done building. I've never been a hard core over clocker but I've done it too many times to call myself a novice anymore. My daughters love what i did to their old x58 platforms. I won't do it for a client. When it comes to over clocking they're on their own. I oc'd my work station after a year of use and I'm happy with the results despite the fact that she runs a tad bit shy of 4 and I'm not going to push it but I'm pretty sure I could get more out of her if I wanted to. Intel K chips are generally pretty tough. The thing is, I don't really need it on my work station.

Based on past experience with ASUS QVL is essential. I've certainly been persuaded to change my mind on the RAM enough times but not on the QVL. I'm the one that has to RMA the board if something is wrong and that's one thing on ASUS list of questions before approving RMA. Yup. I like to err on the side of caution. It has paid off for me many times. That's a fine picture of a 2700x. If rumors are true the 3700x comes with a controller that can handle 4X8 just fine. There may even be some gaming scenarios where 4X8 is better than 2x16. There was a time that wasn't uncommon but I allow for the fact that times have changed and that's why I came here and started this thread. I'm not sorry I did. I'm grateful to all those who contributed their valuable time and advice. Even an old guy like me learned a thing or two and that was the plan. So thank you all!


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 25, 2019)

Ok well... everybody is just trying to give you advice to keep some semblance of balance without blowing money where you don't need it.  But that is where you come in.  It isn't always about what you need but what you WANT.  If you want a super overpower rig, nothing is wrong with that.  I bought a 3900x because I could even though I only needed a 3600x.

Let's look at this rationally for a second.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> IF 2X16 leaves me an "upgrade path" then why not "upgrade" now? Why wait?



Well, why buy the RX 590 right now and just buy the 2080 Ti right now.  Why wait?  After all, the 590 was just a placeholder that you will upgrade later right?



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> The HERO X570 VIII comes with 4 DIMM slots. Must be a reason. I paid for them, I'd like to use them.



It also has 2 pcie x16 slots.  Are you going to put 2 gpus in there?  You paid for them.  And it has 2 m.2 slots?  Are you going to use both of them?  All the Satas?  Let's not be overdramatic.  There is no performance benefit to using 4 x 8 or 2 x 16.  All you need is 4 ranks, 2 per channel.  All 4 x 8 does is fill your slots so you can't add more down the line if you were ever need.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I was even hoping someone might be able to tell me what the best RAM to do this with might be.



You seem to have been building long enough to know that there is no best.  No one size fits all.  This thread has proven that.  Everyone has given you a solution that works for them.  Notice they are all different.  Notice some people can use Corsair....some can't.  The only thing you are guaranteed in this the AMD spec.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 25, 2019)

"Ok well... everybody is just trying to give you advice to keep some semblance of balance without blowing money where you don't need it.  But that is where you come in.  It isn't always about what you need but what you WANT.  If you want a super overpower rig, nothing is wrong with that.  I bought a 3900x because I could even though I only needed a 3600x."

*Yes, and I've repeatedly thanked everyone on this thread for their help. What I want is a given. It's the final factor. Hopefully I'll want what I need to get what I want. *

"Let's look at this rationally for a second."

*Define "rationally". After all, you only needed a 3600x and you got a 3900x, yes?    Was that rational?*

"Well, why buy the RX 590 right now and just buy the 2080 Ti right now.  Why wait?  After all, the 590 was just a placeholder that you will upgrade later right?"

*I don't think the 2080 Ti is even worth the money. I have better things to spend money on, like good RAM and a good CPU. Maybe I'll get a used Ti for 500 bucks later on down the line. I'm pretty sure that cheap little Nitro+ will serve my gaming needs just fine until I'm good and ready to move on. But RAM is not GPU and if 64 GHz is a waste on this platform then it probably always will be. *

"It also has 2 pcie x16 slots.  Are you going to put 2 gpus in there?  You paid for them.  And it has 2 m.2 slots?  Are you going to use both of them?  All the Satas?  Let's not be overdramatic.  There is no performance benefit to using 4 x 8 or 2 x 16.  All you need is 4 ranks, 2 per channel.  All 4 x 8 does is fill your slots so you can't add more down the line if you were ever need."

*Yup. You're definitely a gamer. And I agree that SLI and Crossfire is at least as much a waste as having 64 GB of RAM on a gaming platform. You should see my Work Station. Every usable SATA port is used, every DIMM slot, every lane, practically every orifice you could plug anything into is populated. All seven PCIe slots are used. I had to add extra cards for more NVME. Give me 40 lanes and I'll turn this rig around. I'm running extra cards for mechanical drives. I have 12 SSDs running on it. I added extra cards for extra USB. I'm running 3 modes of RAID simultaneously, without a hitch. So I suppose you might say my work station is on the "overdramatic" side. Yes, I have every intention of using all the M.2 slots I can physically use. Alas, I only hope there are enough lanes to do it right. At least there's no shortage of bandwidth to speak of with PCIe gen 4. Soo... A gaming rig might be in order. *

"You seem to have been building long enough to know that there is no best.  No one size fits all.  This thread has proven that.  Everyone has given you a solution that works for them.  Notice they are all different.  Notice some people can use Corsair....some can't.  The only thing you are guaranteed in this the AMD spec."

*You've got me there. There is no best über alles but there is what is best for my purposes and these good people have given me several good suggestions (even if they don't like ABBA). You know, it probably won't take me long to fully populate this Hero either. Nature abhors a vacuum and I abhor empty DIMM slots, empty SATA ports, empty anything... well, not anything. I do try to keep one hot swap bay open for diagnostics. After all, I have people to tend to and work to do. I try to keep the toaster free of drives too but I'm not always so successful. Am I so wrong??? *


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 25, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Was that rational?



Yes, because I wanted it.  Indo enough vk work that it would be used.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I'm pretty sure that cheap little Nitro+ will serve my gaming needs just fine until I'm good and ready to move on.



If 1080 @ 60z is your target.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yup. You're definitely a gamer.



I take offense to that.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> You should see my Work Station.



Right, and this is not a workstation so you don't need to treat it as one.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> There is no best über alles but there is what is best for my purposes



Yes there is: any of the multitude of kits someone as suggested.  My suggestion is to go 2 x 16.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 25, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Look at these screen shots from TridentZ Neo Owners:
> View attachment 137498
> 
> View attachment 137499



I saw many reviews with the lesser ICs, but I guess I am the lucky one? Oh, I see, those are the ones with crap timings.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2019)

sneekypeet said:


> I saw many reviews with the lesser ICs, but I guess I am the lucky one? Oh, I see, those are the ones with crap timings.
> View attachment 137553
> View attachment 137554


I'm guessing with some tweaking your kit could probably beat mine..... This is just a budget 3200 CL14 kit cost me $225 for 32GB.

OP as long as you're willing to tweak your ram you can pretty much buy any decent kit on the QLV and get good performance. Mine are not even on my qvl and kick butt.


----------



## Bones (Nov 25, 2019)

All I can say is I got this from my set of Trident-Z's the other day with a 3600x ran in a MSI ACE.








						Bones`s Memory Frequency score: 2232.8 MHz with a DDR4 SDRAM
					

The DDR4 SDRAM @ 2232.8MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Memory Frequency benchmark. Bonesranks #295 worldwide and #293 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 25, 2019)

This just became available again on my side of the border. >> 









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




Two sets of these should do the job just fine.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 25, 2019)

Yeah, in my opinion that is probably the best ram you can pair ryzen with and probably the safest bet as far as just dropping it in and getting very good performance.


Down the line you should be easily able to tweak that to 3800Mhz assuming your particular CPU can handle 1900Mhz IF.


----------



## heky (Nov 25, 2019)

Yeah, those are samsung b-die. But they are expensive. 









						Patriot Viper Elite 16GB DDR4 2400MHz DRAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Steel 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model PVS416G400C9K with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




This is also b-die, with the advantage of no RGB (at least for me, lol) and a much better price.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 25, 2019)

heky said:


> Yeah, those are samsung b-die. But they are expensive.



I can't speak for the 8gb sticks but the 16gb are not b-die.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I can't speak for the 8gb sticks but the 16gb are not b-die.



That one he linked is most likely b-die with 4000MHz @ 19-19-19-39.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 25, 2019)

Cheeseball said:


> That one he linked is most likely b-die with 4000MHz @ 19-19-19-39.



I was referring to the 3600 Neos.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 25, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> I was referring to the 3600 Neos.



Ooh wait those might be b-die too (or maybe microns) because of 3600 @ 16-16-16-36 which is sexy too

*EDIT*: Holy crap $220 wtf

Go for the Patriot Vipers instead


----------



## heky (Nov 25, 2019)

He linked the 2x8gb kit, not the 2x16gb. And yes, even the 2x16gb F4-3600C16D-32GTZN are b-die exclusive.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

Cheeseball said:


> Ooh wait those might be b-die too (or maybe microns) because of 3600 @ 16-16-16-36 which is sexy too
> 
> *EDIT*: Holy crap $220 wtf
> 
> Go for the Patriot Vipers instead



Gonna see what BLACK FRIDAY brings.












heky said:


> Yeah, those are samsung b-die. But they are expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that they are b-die. Patriot is good. Sorry to see it isn't on QVL.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 26, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I'm not even sure if I'll be getting the 3900x at this stage in the game. It's starting to look like RAM might be gobbling up that part of the budget. I might just have to settle for the 3700x (although I was originally considering the 3800). Then again, this is a gaming build and I can't see why anyone would want a 3900x strictly for gaming. I'm typing on a nice little work station atm with 128 GB of Corsair Dominator (the platinum stuff) on a sweet little Intel chip clocked at 3.9 GHz running with a NVIDIA 1070. I want to put the gaming unit on a shelf above my monitor and share the monitor via KVM. So, for the time being I have board, case, psu, Nvme, cables and such waiting on a CPU and decent RAM. It's a work in progress.



I have a 3800x and it's nice.  Some say it's a waste of $$ over the 3700x but I seem to have 6 of 8 "good" cores (even before all the BIOS fixes) and I can FCLK to 1900 making DDR4-3800 possible while maintaining 1:1 with infinity fabric, so I suspect they are better binned.  However with only 1 CCD (like 3600 to 3700x) the memory bandwidth is not as good as it's bigger brothers that have two CCD's.  Only 1 CCD also means less heat.  A 240mm AIO running low fan speed is possible for lower noise unless of course you use fancy headphones then maybe fan noise won't matter..



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well, I won't be buying it anyway since Newegg just doubled the price in the middle of viewing it.  I'll spend my finances elsewhere. Hey, I have 6 days to drag this out. I'm going to milk it for all it's worth. I'm like that — intensive/extensive research. Caveat Emptor! It's paid off in the past, I trust it will pay off in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Corsair does offer a kit to fill empty DIMM's.  Let's say if you get 2 of 4 real RGB PRO DIMMS you can get 2 of 4 filler RGB PRO DIMMS making it look like a complete set.   Electrically I am not sure if it will have the same effect like having fully populated ram possibly requiring lower frequency.     Regarding OC remember if you get a Zen2 CPU then DDR4-3200 will not be an OC but DDR4-3600 will be an OC for your CPU.

Somewhere on the internet I also read that because of Zen2 CPU's larger caches the ram timings don't make as much of a difference as they did on the prior generations of Zen/Zen+. (for example CL16 vs CL18) So if you are looking to reduce the cost to find the right balance for your build you might consider that as well.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks Computer Guy

Not really a big fan of Corsair after getting severely burned on one of their products and not getting much help from their support team. Decided to cut my losses and buy elsewhere ever since. Just a matter of personal preference and values. Instead of consistently whining about how bad a product or service is I think it is better simply to vote with my wallet. If enough people do that any smart corporation will get the message. Sad to say, but Corsair also makes a lot of garbage. Those filler "DIMMS" sound too close to what I already went through with Corsair and, in my opinion, Corsair has to be among the worst when it comes to RGB components. I realize that isn't everyone's experience, but I have to stand behind my builds and Corsair cost me a job. Well, to be accurate, I completed the job but I did it for free. Nothing personal, just business. They no longer get my business and I am stuck with a dead component which I kept to remind me why I don't buy from Corsair anymore. 

I wondered about the 3800x as it does seem to be a better over clocker right out of the box. I know Wendell spoke highly of it and recommended it over the 3900 but I can't seem to find that video. I recall watching it twice and going back to where he stated this so I know I heard it right.  Not once did he have anything negative to say about the 3800x. Yes, I did also hear that the 3000 series is not as finicky about RAM timings and I'll keep that in mind come Friday. I probably wouldn't be so QVL shy if it weren't for the fact that one time I had to RMA the same motherboard to ASUS five times and every ruddy time they would ask me about the RAM I was using and if it were QVL. It was. In fact, it was Corsair Dominator RAM and there was nothing wrong with it. In the end it turned out to be a bad batch of system boards. But hey, my time... my trouble... my energy... my peace of mind, right? Nobody wants to do 5 RMAs in a row for the same system board. So yeah, ASUS is big on QVL and I'm probably a little too big on ASUS. I never want to go through that again. I wonder what would have happened if the RAM I was using wasn't on the QVL. Just a thought.

I'm not an IT. I'm just an enthusiast/PC builder. I've been doing this for close to two decades now. In all that time not once have I ever built my own personal gaming rig. Ironic, isn't it? I've built both red and blue for others but not for myself. (At least not in the realm of gaming.) But now I'm semi-retired and I want to have some fun. My wife and daughters are very pleased with their builds but they're all Intel. I haven't built an AMD desktop from scratch in well over 5 years. I haven't touched an AMD gaming rig in ten. To be honest, AMD never much impressed me until now. If someone insisted that I build them an AMD gaming rig I'd do it. Customer is always right. Well, to a point. lol If that's what they wanted to spend their bux on so be it. But anyone would have to be daft to think that AMD hasn't made huge strides in the last couple of years what with Thread Ripper and Infinity Fabric. I am compelled to give credit where credit is due. What AMD has done is phenomenal. They got my vote and my wallet is open.

Meanwhile, Intel hasn't even dealt with Spectre/Meltdown. I mean, at the hardware level where it counts. How many years has it been? Three? They haven't released any PCIe Gen 4 to the domestic end user either, which is just as well since they don't seem to care about fixing their vulnerabilities anyway. I can't believe people are still building servers with Intel architecture! That's just insane. Anyway, there it is. I apologize for the rant. Thanks again for the sound advice.



heky said:


> Yeah, those are samsung b-die. But they are expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heky, the base timings on that RAM is soo good it hurts. I'm gonna give ASUS a call and find out why that RAM isn't on the list. 









						Patriot Viper Elite 16GB DDR4 2400MHz DRAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Steel 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin PC RAM DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model PVS416G400C9K with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 26, 2019)

You technically could always test the board with a cheap kit on the qvl prior to opening an RMA this is a step I think most people would take anyway even if they have a kit that works thats
already on the qvl as it is. Testing a second known working kit of ram is a lot easier than breaking down your whole system I would imagine. I honestly only look if the board supports the same speed and timings on the QVL I've done this for 8 different Ryzen setups 1st/2nd/3rd gen and haven't had a single memory issue. I did have a couple corsair LPX kits that Ryzen hated but I sold them off ages ago on Ebay.

Asus isn't going to do a whole lot of testing of 4000+ ram as it doesn't make any sense for Ryzen 3000. Anything past 3800 MT/s the IF clock gets chopped in half meaning in a lot of scenarios you lose performance. That patriot kit is pretty awesome for the price and as of late the kit I recommend to more budget conscious shoppers at least in the 3600 MT/s 17-19-19-39 variation as the 4000 would require you to tweak it down to 3800 MT/s and then try to tighten the timings to get the best performance. The latency of your memory skyrockets if you are not 1:1:1.


----------



## heky (Nov 26, 2019)

That is exactly my point behind ordering the 4400mhz kit. Try and run it at 3800 1:1:1 with very tight timings. I have read comments of people running it at 3600Mhz CL 14-14-14-28-42-264-1T. If i can get that, i will be a pretty happy camper...


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

Yup. Did you check the base timings on that RAM?


----------



## heky (Nov 26, 2019)

Yes, 19-19-19-39 @ 4400, and its definitely b-die.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

I don't think 1:1 is going to be a problem.


----------



## heky (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh, you meant the base timings, sorry. Those are just jedec specs. I ordered 2 of the 4400mhz kit, as i said before. Cant wait to get them...should be here in a week. Will definitely post some feedback how the get along with my 3900x and the MSI Prestige Creation, since these are not on the qvl. But i am not that worried, since it is b-die. Fingers crossed.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

heky said:


> Oh, you meant the base timings, sorry. Those are just jedec specs. I ordered 2 of the 4400mhz kit, as i said before. Cant wait to get them...should be here in a week. Will definitely post some feedback how the get along with my 3900x and the MSI Prestige Creation, since these are not on the qvl. But i am not that worried, since it is b-die. Fingers crossed.



I don't think I'll be getting the 3900x myself so I think anything higher than this would be a waste; but even if I had to drop to 3800 and tweak a little it would still be well worth it. There are two sets of RAM on the QVL that are same speed so I'm guessing there's a chance I'll be safe with the b-die. Still I'm going to call ASUS and raz them a little all the same.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 26, 2019)

Anything higher than 3800 is a waste because you're increasing latency due to uncoupled mode.

Unless you're going to run it at lower speed with tighter timings.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> Anything higher than 3800 is a waste because you're increasing latency due to uncoupled mode.
> 
> Unless you're going to run it at lower speed with tighter timings.


So you drop profile and get better results than you would with ram that costs 75 bux more and gain better performance for less rubles?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 26, 2019)

@ WHOFOUNDFUNGUS
You should read this before deciding between a 3700x and a 3800x:








						AMD Ryzen 7 3800X vs. 3700X: What's the Difference?
					

The latest series of Ryzen CPUs has been out for six weeks and yet only about a week ago were we able to get our hands on...




					www.techspot.com
				




I went with the 3700x and I am Very happy with my choice.
Apparently I got one of the better binned 3700x's though, because mine does 4.15 GHz all core with stock settings (PBO on Auto) and even higher with the Asus Performance Level setting at level 2 (max AMD specs) or level 3 (OC) (PBO tweaked settings by The Stilt).

And you might want to look at this RAM kit as well (it is on your QVL):








						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



And it will almost certainly be able to run at 3733 MHz / 1867 FCLK like my Ripjaws do.
And as far as I know 3733 is the recommended sweet spot for RAM speed with a 3000 series CPU:


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> @ WHOFOUNDFUNGUS
> You should read this before deciding between a 3700x and a 3800x:
> 
> 
> ...



Nojuan you did it again. You found the RAM I was looking at earlier, but at a much more affordable price. It would cost a tad more than the Patriot RAM, but it's on the QVL (and I recognize that listing). I'm currently on the phone with ASUS and Krista is checking things for me while I'm on hold. They're trying to get the goods on the Patriot RAM even as I type. lol I suppose some would point out that the Trident Z in question here also has RGB but I could tell you some stories about RGB and why I am reluctant to use it with RAM. So it looks like ASUS is open to the idea of sending me a form as they have no data on the *PVS416G400C9K* stuff. I will keep ya'll posted like a good patriot on what ASUS sends me in case anyone else here wouldn't mind sending in their results to ASUS. So now I have some options — I can take the Trident Conservative approach or run with the Libertarian Patriot approach :::sigh::: decisions, decisions. My system board is expected to be in today. Road conditions are bad. Snow flurries are thick. Visibility is poor. There's a blizzard pending outside my window. Winter has come to the Northern Gateway. I'll check out that AMD Ryzen 7 article when I get more time. Thanks again.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 26, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Thanks Computer Guy
> 
> Not really a big fan of Corsair after getting severely burned on one of their products and not getting much help from their support team. Decided to cut my losses and buy elsewhere ever since. Just a matter of personal preference and values. Instead of consistently whining about how bad a product or service is I think it is better simply to vote with my wallet. If enough people do that any smart corporation will get the message. Sad to say, but Corsair also makes a lot of garbage. Those filler "DIMMS" sound too close to what I already went through with Corsair and, in my opinion, Corsair has to be among the worst when it comes to RGB components. I realize that isn't everyone's experience, but I have to stand behind my builds and Corsair cost me a job. Well, to be accurate, I completed the job but I did it for free. Nothing personal, just business. They no longer get my business and I am stuck with a dead component which I kept to remind me why I don't buy from Corsair anymore.
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings regarding Corsair.  On one hand I like the aesthetics of their RGB in particular the RGB Pro and LL fan series however I am somewhat annoyed with the cost and software controlled aspect of it.  I find iCue is an interesting ecosystem but I think it could/should be much better considering the overall cost.  I haven't had much of a real issue with iCue until a recent update now sporadic service failure that sounds like my USB headphones disconnect/reconnnect causing my audio to be disrupted.  When I don't want to deal with that I turn it off but with lack of hardware control my PC turns back into a lite-brite demo.

Regarding their ram I haven't had much issue although it seems in terms of overclocking that brand seems to be disliked quite a bit.  I had gotten a lower end DDR4-2400 LPX kit and successfully overclocked it to DDR4-3200 with 2 dimms and DDR4-2933 with 4 dimms with ease on Ryzen 5 2600.  Later I got an RGB Pro DDR4-3200 kit who's tRC value was problematic (too low for Ryzen IMC I guess) but after some tweaking I was able to overclock it to DDR4-3600 before a later BIOS update borked it.  Also I was able to OC it to DDR4-3800 and passed memtest86 however I suspect my board couldn't handle it and/or I couldn't nail down the right settings to have it survive past windows login.  Overall the kit worked just fine despite the tRC issue.  The hardest part of getting my RAM OC's to work has mostly been with BIOS where the quality changes as the platform matures (updates) but lucky I haven't been in a situation where I my system wouldn't work.

In regards to overclocking Zen2 an alternative interesting approach to all core is CCX overclocking.  I think that would come in really handy for gaming so for example you could get a smaller set of cores with a much faster OC and pin your game to those.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 26, 2019)

No doubt about it, Corsair makes good RAM. I was really surprised to learn here that that so many people had issues with the Corsair B-die RAM but I've been out of touch with Corsair for some time now so I guess I really shouldn't be. I've never had an issue with my 128 GB of Dominator and with that much RAM if there were ever going to be a problem this amount of memory would likely be among the first case scenarios to produce it. To be fair, in all my days of using Corsair RAM I've never had a problem with it and I still have some DDR2 RAM that runs just fine in another unit. My HX1000i has never given me any issue either. I'm not familiar with CCX overclocking but perhaps I'll look into it one day. The board just came in this afternoon. The box was a little soggy and it looks like it got dropped in the snow. Haven't opened it yet. I'm thinking of making an unboxing video.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 27, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Nojuan you did it again. You found the RAM I was looking at earlier, but at a much more affordable price. It would cost a tad more than the Patriot RAM, but it's on the QVL (and I recognize that listing). I'm currently on the phone with ASUS and Krista is checking things for me while I'm on hold. They're trying to get the goods on the Patriot RAM even as I type. lol I suppose some would point out that the Trident Z in question here also has RGB but I could tell you some stories about RGB and why I am reluctant to use it with RAM. So it looks like ASUS is open to the idea of sending me a form as they have no data on the *PVS416G400C9K* stuff. I will keep ya'll posted like a good patriot on what ASUS sends me in case anyone else here wouldn't mind sending in their results to ASUS. So now I have some options — I can take the Trident Conservative approach or run with the Libertarian Patriot approach :::sigh::: decisions, decisions. My system board is expected to be in today. Road conditions are bad. Snow flurries are thick. Visibility is poor. There's a blizzard pending outside my window. Winter has come to the Northern Gateway. I'll check out that AMD Ryzen 7 article when I get more time. Thanks again.


I can tell you from experience that the TridentZ RGB kits work Very well BUT if you use Asus Aura to change the RGB from the stock Rainbow effect to a solid color or any of the other effects offered in Asus Aura it can corrupt the SPD settings on the RAM and cause it to fail.
I personally RMA'd a G.Skill TridentZ RGB16GB 3200 MHz (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) kit because using Asus Aura corrupted my SPD settings.
BUT, G.Skill honored their lifetime warranty and replaced my original Hynix based kit with a new Samsung B die based F4-3200C16D-16GTZRX kit.
My Advice is that if you buy ANY RGB RAM (from G.Skill, Corsair, Patriot, or whoever) kit that you leave them at the default Rainbow setting and you will Not have to worry about corrupting the SPD data on the RAM sticks.
If you google RGB RAM SPD corruption you will find that it is only an issue if you use RGB software to change the RGB settings on the RAM.

And just to be clear, I have only ever had to RMA 2 RAM kits in the last 30 years.
One kit was from G.Skill and they replaced it (without any hassle) with an even better binned kit.
The other kit was from a different, but equally well known company and they refused to honor there life time warranty.
And that is why I am a very strong supporter of G.Skill RAM kits.

Also, when my G.Skill TridentZ RGB kit was in the process of being RMA'd, 
I purchased this Patriot Viper Elite Series DDR4 8GB (2x4GB) 2666MHz PC4-21300 Dual Channel Kit (Black/Grey) PVE48G266C6KGY kit to use until I got my new G.Skill kit:





						Patriot Viper Elite Series DDR4 8GB (2x4GB) 2666MHz PC4-21300 Dual Channel Kit (Black/Grey) PVE48G266C6KGY at Amazon.com
					

Buy Patriot Viper Elite Series DDR4 8GB (2x4GB) 2666MHz PC4-21300 Dual Channel Kit (Black/Grey) PVE48G266C6KGY: Memory - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				







They were Micron E die and worked perfectly on my Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming MB with my 3700x.
I was actually even able to OC it to 2933 MHz @ 16-18-18-18-36.
So if you can grab a Patriot kit for a Much lower price you might get lucky.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> No doubt about it, Corsair makes good RAM. I was really surprised to learn here that that so many people had issues with the Corsair B-die RAM but I've been out of touch with Corsair for some time now so I guess I really shouldn't be. I've never had an issue with my 128 GB of Dominator and with that much RAM if there were ever going to be a problem this amount of memory would likely be among the first case scenarios to produce it. To be fair, in all my days of using Corsair RAM I've never had a problem with it and I still have some DDR2 RAM that runs just fine in another unit. My HX1000i has never given me any issue either. I'm not familiar with CCX overclocking but perhaps I'll look into it one day. The board just came in this afternoon. The box was a little soggy and it looks like it got dropped in the snow. Haven't opened it yet. I'm thinking of making an unboxing video.


I completely disagree with this statement.
I help out on a few pretty well known tech forums and I have seen way too many posts from users that have issues with Corsair Vengeance LPX and Corsair Vengeance LPX RGB kits not running at their rated speeds on AMD (2000 and 300 series) based systems.
For whatever reason, be it MB manufacturer BIOS issues or badly binned IC's from Corsair or whatever, they just are not as compatible with Ryzen 2000 and 3000 based systems as G.Skill, Patriot, or even Kingston HyperX kits are.

If I was building an Intel based system I would have no problem recommending Corsair RAM BUT for an AMD Ryzen rig Corsair would be my very last choice for RAM.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 27, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I can tell you from experience that the TridentZ RGB kits work Very well BUT if you use Asus Aura to change the RGB from the stock Rainbow effect to a solid color or any of the other effects offered in Asus Aura it can corrupt the SPD settings on the RAM and cause it to fail.



Thank you for the warning. Yes, this is what I mean about RGB. Even the most basic RGB stuff can get buggy. I paid way too much for the Corsair Commander (for example) and it cost me nothing but grief. All I wanted from it was solid blue lighting on both RAM fans. What a waste of money. But what is one paying for exactly when one pays for RGB? Certainly not performance, reliability, or stability. One is just paying for eye candy and we all know how candy rots. RGB is not the reason I purchased the CROSSHAIR HERO VIII. Alas, it's pretty tough to find a board with all those features and special exclusions, but to each their own. If someone wants their PC to second as a lazer light show that's their own business. Myself, I see no point to the stuff unless it's there for some practical reason. Alas, even then LEDs will fail.

I have an I-STAR USA RAID CAGE that I absolutely love. Solid metal, durable construction. Reliable circuitry except.. Just recently one of the blue LEDs on one of the trays failed. So now I don't get the violet colour I have learned to love over time when data is being written. Instead I get this glaring red every time a write cycle starts because the blue power indicator light isn't on. What makes things even more annoying is sometimes the blue light returns and other times it's just gone. I've tried all sorts of approaches. I'm guessing there's no fix for it other than to re-flow the solder to the LED or replace the unit. Alas, they are old stock and I-STAR doesn't make them anymore.  Fortunately I found a supplier on EBAY who had a couple still in the shrink wrap. I paid triple the price for them but methinks I'm set for life now.   Gonna put one in my "gaming" build just because.




NoJuan999 said:


> I completely disagree with this statement.
> I help out on a few pretty well known tech forums and I have seen way too many posts from users that have issues with Corsair Vengeance LPX and Corsair Vengeance LPX RGB kits not running at their rated speeds on AMD (2000 and 300 series) based systems.
> For whatever reason, be it MB manufacturer BIOS issues or badly binned IC's from Corsair or whatever, they just are not as compatible with Ryzen 2000 and 3000 based systems as G.Skill, Patriot, or even Kingston HyperX kits are. If I was building an Intel based system I would have no problem recommending Corsair RAM BUT for an AMD Ryzen rig Corsair would be my very last choice for RAM.



I'm not sure what statement you disagree with. That Corsair makes good RAM? They do. Evidently they also make terrible RAM. Both statements can be true, much like NAND and NOR, but you are as much entitled to your disagreement as I am entitled to my opinion. It is my opinion, based on personal experience, that Corsair makes good RAM. Evidently they also make terrible RAM. Here's one you might find interesting: I've never had to return any RAM ever to any company in 30 years of using PCs. That doesn't mean I haven't had to deal with defective RAM. I just chucked it in the garbage. If it is old, used, or damaged and I'm not the original owner it simply gets chucked. The closest I ever came to returning any RAM was with PATRIOT and they were about to replace it without a hiccough when I discovered that something else was actually generating the error. That company really impressed me. I told them it was used RAM that I purchased second hand but they didn't care. They were prepared to stand behind their product. To me, that speaks volumes. That is the main reason I went up to bat for them yesterday with ASUS. There's no good reason in my mind that the Patriot RAM (shared here) should not have been on the QVL list when ASUS is offering other RAM with pretty much the same specs. ASUS says they'll be getting back to me. Anyway, there it is.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 27, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Thank you for the warning. Yes, this is what I mean about RGB. Even the most basic RGB stuff can get buggy. I paid way too much for the Corsair Commander (for example) and it cost me nothing but grief. All I wanted from it was solid blue lighting on both RAM fans. What a waste of money. But what is one paying for exactly when one pays for RGB? Certainly not performance, reliability, or stability. One is just paying for eye candy and we all know how candy rots. RGB is not the reason I purchased the CROSSHAIR HERO VIII. Alas, it's pretty tough to find a board with all those features and special exclusions, but to each their own. If someone wants their PC to second as a lazer light show that's their own business. Myself, I see no point to the stuff unless it's there for some practical reason. Alas, even then LEDs will fail.
> 
> I have an I-STAR USA RAID CAGE that I absolutely love. Solid metal, durable construction. Reliable circuitry except.. Just recently one of the blue LEDs on one of the trays failed. So now I don't get the violet colour I have learned to love over time when data is being written. Instead I get this glaring red every time a write cycle starts because the blue power indicator light isn't on. What makes things even more annoying is sometimes the blue light returns and other times it's just gone. I've tried all sorts of approaches. I'm guessing there's no fix for it other than to re-flow the solder to the LED or replace the unit. Alas, they are old stock and I-STAR doesn't make them anymore.  Fortunately I found a supplier on EBAY who had a couple still in the shrink wrap. I paid triple the price for them but methinks I'm set for life now.   Gonna put one in my "gaming" build just because.
> 
> ...


I was just disagreeing with the fact that Corsair makes good RAM for AMD 2000 or 3000 based systems.
I have seen hundreds of posts on 2 other tech forums that I help out on  from users that bought Corsair Vengeance LPX and Corsair Vengeance LPX RGB RAM kits that just would Not run at their rated speeds.
But as you know this is simply My opinion and I was not saying that you are not entitled to your opinion, because I absolutely believe everyone is entitled to their opinion.
I was simply stating based on my experience I disagree, I just do not have any confidence in Corsair RAM working properly in AMD Ryzen based PCs. 

If that post sounded overly aggressive or offensive, please know that was not my intention.
I was simply trying to relay my opinion (based on first hand and second hand experience) regarding Corsair RAM and AMD Ryzen PCs.
I hope you can see from my posts here that my intentions are just meant to help you make an informed decision.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 27, 2019)

Friend, I am in nowise offended. I think you're doing great work here helping others and I do much the same in other forums. In fact, I manage a few myself and some have thousands of members. I truly appreciate what you do. I could just as easily say, "No doubt about it. Corsair makes crappy RAM" and still not be wrong and still not be contradicting myself because it is quite evident that they do both. To be honest, I have already stated my position with Corsair throughout this thread. I don't see them beating a path to my door with a 200 dollar rebate cheque so I don't expect Corsair will be seeing much money from me any time soon. I'll even tell a client if they want me to put Corsair in their PC they will have to buy the stuff themselves and I will not stand behind the product. That's how strongly I feel about Corsair. I know that sounds hypocritical since I'm using Corsair RAM in my work station and running a Corsair PSU but the devil is in the details. Corsair did not stand behind their product. For me, all it takes is once. They've discontinued the Corsair Commander since my little incident but they never offered me remedy. That often happens with companies that have grown large. They all too often forget about their social responsibility to their clients. Methinks that's what Intel did too. 

Nojuan, you have been a tremendous help to me in making my decision and I would not wish to give you the wrong impression. I concur with your statement about Corsair RAM and again, I appreciate the warning. Thanks. 

Well, ASUS got back to me and this is what they sent me: A motherboard feedback form. I scanned w my Kaspersky so the file should be good. Seems they want me to test the RAM for them first before they put it on their QVL. I'd be more than happy to do it if they would be so kind as to provide the RAM at their expense. I don't think that's gonna happen. Bah! The bane of RGB. To be perfectly honest, this is the RAM that really caught my eye due to the low latency/high frequency B-die architecture >>> https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Viper...960JBVGM963PBY&qid=1574881320#customerReviews BUT it is not on the QVL and tech support again gave me their admonition that they can't stand behind it if it isn't on the QVL. Last thing I want to do is give ASUS a flimsy excuse for rejecting a (heaven forbid) dreaded RMA. I'm a very careful builder and very gentle with components. I take my time. I'm old, methodical, and thorough. Sometimes I even don a wrist strap. lol BUT.. Stuff happens. The box my main board came in yesterday was pretty beat up looking and soggy. I think it got dropped in the snow. Yup. Stuff happens. Anyway, if any of you out there who already have PATRIOT RAM would care to give ASUS some feedback. The form is here. Black Friday in two more days. *cheers*


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 27, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Friend, I am in nowise offended. I think you're doing great work here helping others and I do much the same in other forums. In fact, I manage a few myself and some have thousands of members. I truly appreciate what you do. I could just as easily say, "No doubt about it. Corsair makes crappy RAM" and still not be wrong and still not be contradicting myself because it is quite evident that they do both. To be honest, I have already stated my position with Corsair throughout this thread. I don't see them beating a path to my door with a 200 dollar rebate cheque so I don't expect Corsair will be seeing much money from me any time soon. I'll even tell a client if they want me to put Corsair in their PC they will have to buy the stuff themselves and I will not stand behind the product. That's how strongly I feel about Corsair. I know that sounds hypocritical since I'm using Corsair RAM in my work station and running a Corsair PSU but the devil is in the details. Corsair did not stand behind their product. For me, all it takes is once. They've discontinued the Corsair Commander since my little incident but they never offered me remedy. That often happens with companies that have grown large. They all too often forget about their social responsibility to their clients. Methinks that's what Intel did too.
> 
> Nojuan, you have been a tremendous help to me in making my decision and I would not wish to give you the wrong impression. I concur with your statement about Corsair RAM and again, I appreciate the warning. Thanks.
> 
> Well, ASUS got back to me and this is what they sent me: A motherboard feedback form. I scanned w my Kaspersky so the file should be good. Seems they want me to test the RAM for them first before they put it on their QVL. I'd be more than happy to do it if they would be so kind as to provide the RAM at their expense. I don't think that's gonna happen. Bah! The bane of RGB. To be perfectly honest, this is the RAM that really caught my eye due to the low latency/high frequency B-die architecture >>> https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Viper...960JBVGM963PBY&qid=1574881320#customerReviews BUT it is not on the QVL and tech support again gave me their admonition that they can't stand behind it if it isn't on the QVL. Last thing I want to do is give ASUS a flimsy excuse for rejecting a (heaven forbid) dreaded RMA. I'm a very careful builder and very gentle with components. I take my time. I'm old, methodical, and thorough. Sometimes I even don a wrist strap. lol BUT.. Stuff happens. The box my main board came in yesterday was pretty beat up looking and soggy. I think it got dropped in the snow. Yup. Stuff happens. Anyway, if any of you out there who already have PATRIOT RAM would care to give ASUS some feedback. The form is here. Black Friday in two more days. *cheers*



However unlikely it would be, it would be quite awesome if they did provide that ram for you even if it was a temporary, or even option for a discounted purchase, provided it worked.  There seems to be a lot of gskill on sale today at newegg.  32GB DDR4-3600 for under $170 seems like a great deal for most.

I was looking at the QVL for Crosshair VIII Series and they don't specify QVL by CPU generation.  If your worried about RMA do you need to ask them if that will be a factor?    
Also a question, why would they reject RMA based on ram you happened to use anyway?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> I was looking at the QVL for Crosshair VIII Series and they don't specify QVL by CPU generation.  If your worried about RMA do you need to ask them if that will be a factor?
> Also a question, why would they reject RMA based on ram you happened to use anyway?



That is a good question. It would not be as though it were the first time I've received disinformation first hand from ASUS tech support. I almost opted out of buying the X570 HERO when they told me I would void the warranty if I removed the chip set fan as it was embedded in the system board. The chip set fan is not embedded in the system board. It can be removed quite easily. So in the event of fan failure it can be replaced without having to RMA the entire board.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

You should check and make sure your's even came with the Fan shroud.... Seems a lot of people not long ago were getting them with it missing.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm thinking of giving ASUS a call. The box didn't come sealed and that concerns me. This was not an open box purchase.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

As far as I know they don't seal the boxes anymore... not sure why. My Code was a pre order and was not sealed as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 28, 2019)

Mine came straight from ASUS and was not sealed. I say as long as all the stuff is there, cover plastic is in place, and no obvious signs of foul play, use it.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> As far as I know they don't seal the boxes anymore... not sure why.



That must be a new thing. Either that or only older stock comes sealed? I'm not much of an early adopter and I don't really advise that anyone should be. This is as close to it as I've been in some time and I'm only doing it because this build is for me, myself, and I.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

@erek Has the same board maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

mine came without seal, and was missing the chipset fan grill, but it seems fine, a lot of people are receiving them without this grill.

i'm usisng G.Skill Trident Neo Z DDR4-3600 16-19-19-39 Ram


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks Erek. Praise the Lord!

Would that happen to be this stuff right here?









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 16GB SDRAM DDR4 3600 Desktop Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-16GTZNC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Thanks Erek. Praise the Lord!
> 
> Would that happen to be this stuff right here?
> 
> ...


i went with the 2x16 personally


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

How are those latencies working for you?


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> How are those latencies working for you?











						AMD Ryzen 9 3950X @ 4066.76 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[tnz7na] Validated Dump by erek (2019-11-28 04:54:16) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

Excuse me while I finish picking my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

@WHOFOUNDFUNGUS


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 28, 2019)

erek said:


> AMD Ryzen 9 3950X @ 4066.76 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [tnz7na] Validated Dump by erek (2019-11-28 04:54:16) - MB: Asus ROG CROSSHAIR VIII HERO (WI-FI) - RAM: 32768 MB
> ...



The verge has left the chat.


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> The verge has left the chat.



what do you mean?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 28, 2019)

erek said:


> what do you mean?



(humor)  Have you seen the verge build video?


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> (humor)  Have you seen the verge build video?



not yet, can you link it


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 28, 2019)

Here is how I found it ... very funny.  (not sure where the original video is at the moment)









(The person in the video was bragging about having a hexacore cpu which was widely available from a  variety of retailers.  Just now you casually posted a screen shot of a results from a CPU you have that can hardly be found anywhere because of high demand.)


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh this. ha ha ha   This one deserves the all-time PC Builder Facepalm award.


----------



## erek (Nov 28, 2019)

A Computer Guy said:


> Here is how I found it ... very funny.  (not sure where the original video is at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus my cable management is horrible


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 28, 2019)

erek said:


> plus my cable management is horrible



So is mine.  Once the AIO and RGB fans entered the picture it became a no-win situation for me especially with my antique case.

I found the picture I posted at Corsair.


http://imgur.com/a/4IxSm3e


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

That's not old... This... Is old... 




Memory lane... I've made quite a few changes since. But it's good to see these old pix that I just dug out of the archives. Gets me motivated to get on with my gaming rig.





Memory lane... I've made quite a few changes since. But it's good to see these old pix that I just dug out of the archives. Gets me motivated to get on with my gaming rig.






:::sigh::: I'm still torn  https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07N43CYMS/


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 28, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Friend, I am in nowise offended. I think you're doing great work here helping others and I do much the same in other forums. In fact, I manage a few myself and some have thousands of members. I truly appreciate what you do. I could just as easily say, "No doubt about it. Corsair makes crappy RAM" and still not be wrong and still not be contradicting myself because it is quite evident that they do both. To be honest, I have already stated my position with Corsair throughout this thread. I don't see them beating a path to my door with a 200 dollar rebate cheque so I don't expect Corsair will be seeing much money from me any time soon. I'll even tell a client if they want me to put Corsair in their PC they will have to buy the stuff themselves and I will not stand behind the product. That's how strongly I feel about Corsair. I know that sounds hypocritical since I'm using Corsair RAM in my work station and running a Corsair PSU but the devil is in the details. Corsair did not stand behind their product. For me, all it takes is once. They've discontinued the Corsair Commander since my little incident but they never offered me remedy. That often happens with companies that have grown large. They all too often forget about their social responsibility to their clients. Methinks that's what Intel did too.
> 
> Nojuan, you have been a tremendous help to me in making my decision and I would not wish to give you the wrong impression. I concur with your statement about Corsair RAM and again, I appreciate the warning. Thanks.
> 
> Well, ASUS got back to me and this is what they sent me: A motherboard feedback form. I scanned w my Kaspersky so the file should be good. Seems they want me to test the RAM for them first before they put it on their QVL. I'd be more than happy to do it if they would be so kind as to provide the RAM at their expense. I don't think that's gonna happen. Bah! The bane of RGB. To be perfectly honest, this is the RAM that really caught my eye due to the low latency/high frequency B-die architecture >>> https://www.amazon.ca/Patriot-Viper...960JBVGM963PBY&qid=1574881320#customerReviews BUT it is not on the QVL and tech support again gave me their admonition that they can't stand behind it if it isn't on the QVL. Last thing I want to do is give ASUS a flimsy excuse for rejecting a (heaven forbid) dreaded RMA. I'm a very careful builder and very gentle with components. I take my time. I'm old, methodical, and thorough. Sometimes I even don a wrist strap. lol BUT.. Stuff happens. The box my main board came in yesterday was pretty beat up looking and soggy. I think it got dropped in the snow. Yup. Stuff happens. Anyway, if any of you out there who already have PATRIOT RAM would care to give ASUS some feedback. The form is here. Black Friday in two more days. *cheers*


Is there a specific email address they want this form sent to ?
I ran some Patriot Viper Elite 2666 RAM on my 3700x/ROG Strix B450-F rig while was waiting for my replacement G.Skill TridentZ kit, So I can definitely give them some feedback about my successful experience with Patriot RAM on 2 Asus MBs (I also tested it on my X470-F MB).


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

I honestly cannot say but I will look. It would seem that they would have me send them the results via snail mail, or by FAX as this is what is listed on the header. The only other means of contact listed is customer support >> https://www.asus.com/support. I could be given the royal brush off but atm I have no Patriot RAM to test on this platform. But this stuff really looks tempting, the numbers are there, the reviews are good, and the price is right.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07N43CYMS/?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

Amazon is pretty risk free.... I would pull the trigger and if for whatever reason you don't like it send it back.


I mean you bought a $400 motherboard in my opinion it should just work with any ram.... I didn't even look at the qvl on my aorus master for the same reason.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 28, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> I'm thinking of giving ASUS a call. The box didn't come sealed and that concerns me. This was not an open box purchase.



Boxes never come sealed.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

True that. I don't think they're quite as "risk free" as they are in the States. After reading reviews states side I probably won't be buying this RAM. Black Friday/Cyber Monday are nearly here. My favourite brand doesn't seem to offer much in the way of RAM for Ryzen except for low frequency. This stuff doesn't look half bad. Not cheap tho.








						G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (For AMD) 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (For AMD) 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				






thesmokingman said:


> Boxes never come sealed.



It must be different in Canada then. All the boxes of brand new ASUS system boards I ever purchased retail came to me sealed. (And that's a lot of boxes.)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> True that. I don't think they're quite as "risk free" as they are in the States. After reading reviews states side I probably won't be buying this RAM. Black Friday/Cyber Monday are nearly here. My favourite brand doesn't seem to offer much in the way of RAM for Ryzen except for low frequency. This stuff doesn't look half bad. Not cheap tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty much identical in speed to what I'm using... although I easily tweaked it to 3800 CL16. I paid $225 usd though not sure what that works out to in Canadian.

299 Canadian it seems...


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty much identical in speed to what I'm using... although I easily tweaked it to 3800 CL16. I paid $225 usd though not sure what that works out to in Canadian.



Thanks so much for that. I was wondering if you could ramp it up that high given the low latencies. US to CA is roughly an extra quarter on every dollar.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Thanks so much for that. I was wondering if you could ramp it up that high given the low latencies. US to CA is roughly an extra quarter on every dollar.




You should be able to easily tweak to 3600 with good timings..... 3800 is gonna depend on your bios/CPU imc.


Ram that fast isn't required though 3600 17-18-18-39 with every GPU but a 2080 ti at 1080p you're not gonna notice a difference.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

I saw how that held true even for a NVIDIA 1070 GTX. It isn't as though I'm planning to move huge volumes of data like I do with my work station either. I might even be happy with the SAPPHIRE as I'm trying to keep it an AMD build as much as possible. 3800 isn't likely as I'm not getting a 3900x anyway. Will probably settle for a 3700x.

lol they want $439 CA for the set.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

I mean if it's well within your means go for it.... just dont feel like you're losing much going for a 3600 16-19-19-39 kit.









						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




You're definetly not getting your money's worth over this kit imo


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

You're probably right. I don't have a lot of experience over clocking ram. Just ramping my GPU and doing mild CPU overclocks is more my style. Generally I just XMP the RAM and leave it at that. Ha! I'm still trying to adjust to UEFI!   << OLD DAWG here.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 28, 2019)

Definitely XMP vs XMP there will be 1-2% difference if any.... where that 3200CL14 kit makes sense is it might be more tweakable... Keyword might.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 28, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Definitely XMP vs XMP there will be 1-2% difference if any.... where that 3200CL14 kit makes sense is it might be more tweakable... Keyword might.



That's what I was thinking. I won't be asking any of you young fellas to help me on the tweaking until next year anyway as I have plans of moving and this is a sizable network to set up. My home looks like an internet cafe lol

I think you meant manual vs XMP. No worries. I know what you meant.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> That's not old... This... Is old...
> 
> Memory lane... I've made quite a few changes since. But it's good to see these old pix that I just dug out of the archives. Gets me motivated to get on with my gaming rig.
> 
> :::sigh::: I'm still torn  https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07N43CYMS/



Is that the "Thermaltake Level 10 GT" released in 2009 (designed by BMW)?

Mine in the picture was Antec 900 which I think was released in 2006/2007 but they had made some refreshes over the years.  I was going to get a different case but I ended up liking the external top mounted AIO idea (there is a 200mm case fan below it) and the side fan helps push airflow to the VRM's too.  I wouldn't recommend it for a new build.



WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> That's what I was thinking. I won't be asking any of you young fellas to help me on the tweaking until next year anyway as I have plans of moving and this is a sizable network to set up. My home looks like an internet cafe lol
> 
> I think you meant manual vs XMP. No worries. I know what you meant.



When or if you do get around to ram OC here are two helpful links.  This can also help in troubleshooting if you happen to have some compatibility issue with whatever ram you end up deciding on.








						AMD Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide
					

Memory overclocking has a significant impact on performance of AMD Ryzen-powered machines, but the alleged complexity of memory tweaking on this platform, largely fueled by misinformation and lack of documentation, has kept some enthusiasts away from it. We want to change this.




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> That's what I was thinking. I won't be asking any of you young fellas to help me on the tweaking until next year anyway as I have plans of moving and this is a sizable network to set up. My home looks like an internet cafe lol
> 
> I think you meant manual vs XMP. No worries. I know what you meant.




I meant if you dropped both kits in and just set XMP without doing any manual tweaking the 3200 kit makes 0 sense considering the cost difference and even though the 3200 kit should tweak better it isn't a guarantee. Sorry I didn't word that very well in the first post.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 29, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I meant if you dropped both kits in and just set XMP without doing any manual tweaking the 3200 kit makes 0 sense considering the cost difference and even though the 3200 kit should tweak better it isn't a guarantee. Sorry I didn't word that very well in the first post.



Yup. That works too. See? I'm a flexible kind of guy!   Actually, that's why I was so easily swayed from my original choice of 3200 which is a huge jump already compared to my Corsair Dominator RAM (then again that's 8 DIMMS on a work station so it's comparing apples and oranges). Still it's those low latency timings that get me every time. Perhaps I really should move out of my comfort zone and do something crazy.



A Computer Guy said:


> Is that the "Thermaltake Level 10 GT" released in 2009 (designed by BMW)?
> 
> Mine in the picture was Antec 900 which I think was released in 2006/2007 but they had made some refreshes over the years.  I was going to get a different case but I ended up liking the external top mounted AIO idea (there is a 200mm case fan below it) and the side fan helps push airflow to the VRM's too.  I wouldn't recommend it for a new build.
> 
> ...



Yes. Yes. And Yes. 

I didn't think that Antec case was that old but yes, it does look like it has my ancient ThermalTake case trumped after all. BMW should stick to cars. Mind you, it has served me well and I really can't complain about the temps considering I work the old girl hard. It's a good case for a work station and I'm pretty sure there's not another build anywhere quite like mine. I'm running RAID 10 with Velociraptors in one channel and RAID 10 with SSDs on the other on the LSI SATA/SAS card and, on the flip side, I'm running Intel with RAID 0 on SSDs for gaming and two sets of RAID 1 for storage all on the same CPU. Triple boot o/s includes Linux Mint/Win7U/Win 8.1 pro. And then there are the other cards for additional storage etc. I won't be doing anything that elaborate with the gaming build but I do like to have fun building too.  There is a practical side to all this as I also run a home server and a community service web page for Northern Alberta, Canada. I stay busy. 

Yes, I've seen those links before and definitely have them archived for when I feel like getting brave. That likely isn't going to happen until after I move but I do plan to get the build put together before the year is over. The tweaking will have to wait until next year. I just have too much on my plate right now. Who knows? Maybe one day I'll even have some time for gaming. lol (It's on the bucket list.)

Okay. So I did something crazy and stepped out of my comfort zone and pulled the trigger on these:









						Team T-Force XTREEM 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4133 (PC4 33000) Desktop Memory Model TXKD416G4133HC18FDC01 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team T-Force XTREEM 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4133 (PC4 33000) Desktop Memory Model TXKD416G4133HC18FDC01 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




There's only one way to tell if they're really going to work with my motherboard but hey, look at that.. I'm calling it a motherboard instead of a system board. 

Based on everything I've learned here and there this RAM should fit the bill. And the price is right too. Now all I need is a CPU.

And... I pulled the trigger on the CPU too. Decided to go the extra 20 bux with the Black Friday special and get the 3800x instead.






						AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with Wraith Prism LED Cooler : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## AKBrian (Nov 29, 2019)

The Level 10 GT always reminded me a bit of the "fat" Playstation 2 with vertical stand. 

I'm still using a Lian Li PC-201B from 2006. I've thought about modifying the top panel for a 2x140mm radiator mount a few times, but could never bring myself to do it. I used a Noctua NH-U12P and then switched it to an NH-D14 at some point, both of which did the trick just fine.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Yup. That works too. See? I'm a flexible kind of guy!   Actually, that's why I was so easily swayed from my original choice of 3200 which is a huge jump already compared to my Corsair Dominator RAM (then again that's 8 DIMMS on a work station so it's comparing apples and oranges). Still it's those low latency timings that get me every time. Perhaps I really should move out of my comfort zone and do something crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that's great.   Don't forget "mainboard" too  ;-)

As for the ram I wonder if they can actually fit all those different XMP profiles on the same SPD chip.  In a lot of cases in reference to the BIOS I read about people needing to choose between XMP profile 1 and 2.  I wonder if you'll get a wider selection of choices with that ram in BIOS/UEFI or maybe need to manually enter timings, frequency, and voltage? 

I am kinda surprised at the recent CPU prices.  It a tough decision going to 3000 series when Ryzen 7 2700x is available for only $159 but I think the 3800x draws less power and runs cooler too boot.

Speaking of cooler have you decided on a cooler or GPU yet?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Nov 29, 2019)

AKBrian said:


> The Level 10 GT always reminded me a bit of the "fat" Playstation 2 with vertical stand.
> 
> I'm still using a Lian Li PC-201B from 2006. I've thought about modifying the top panel for a 2x140mm radiator mount a few times, but could never bring myself to do it. I used a Noctua NH-U12P and then switched it to an NH-D14 at some point, both of which did the trick just fine.



The NHD-15 was too big for all my RAM. At the time I had to do some deep digging and eventually found the NH-U14 which, I later discovered, had to be special ordered from Austria. So I gave the fat boy (the NHD-15) to my wife and she runs the coolest and quietest case in the house @ 34°C when actively gaming. That was the only way I could get viable air cooling with both banks of RAM running plus use the obnoxious Corsair RAM FANS that came with very hot running 2666 MHz Dominator RAM. I'm sure Corsair has improved on RAM temps by now as other companies certainly have. I don't use the broken Corsair software for the fans. I found a way to make them stay blue and left them like that. I would say that Corsair needs to stay out of the software business and stick to hardware. Corsair software is an absolute night mare. I also removed their bloatware from my PSU.

I don't nearly get the cooling the wife gets with the NHD-15 but I hover at around 40° C when active which is still safe and good for a work station.



A Computer Guy said:


> Hey that's great.   Don't forget "mainboard" too  ;-)
> 
> As for the ram I wonder if they can actually fit all those different XMP profiles on the same SPD chip.  In a lot of cases in reference to the BIOS I read about people needing to choose between XMP profile 1 and 2.  I wonder if you'll get a wider selection of choices with that ram in BIOS/UEFI or maybe need to manually enter timings, frequency, and voltage?
> 
> ...



For the time being I'll probably just stick with the stock cooler on the mainboard ;-) Normally I like to wait until the warranties have dissipated before making any major modifications. AMD used to be very sticky about that sort of thing but times have changed, I suppose. I've read that the stock cooler is pretty good. There's only one way to know for sure, huh?  As for timings on the RAM as long as I can put it into XMP and it works that should be good enough for now. All the tweaking, I'm hoping, will come next year. The reasons I got that stuff instead of the more popular G-Skill are as follows:

1) RGB on RAM really doesn't do it for me. I've read hundreds of complaints from users about the RGB on their RAM not working right, out-right failing, generating conflicts and misbehaving. Maybe RGB shouldn't be on RAM at all? After all, it's one more thing to go wrong that isn't even essential to performance and serves no other purpose than eye candy. Knowing my personal tastes I'd likely shut down all the strobing, breathing, flashing, rippling, effects anyway and make it a solid colour. Even then, in two or three years down the line what assurance do I have that an LED or two or three won't fail? Is G-SKILL really going to lifetime warranty those LEDS? I have my doubts. Neo looks purdee but I think it's purdee stupid to put LEDs in RAM like that.

2) Samsung B-die. The new Ryzen 3000 series probably doesn't deem it essential and I'm not suggesting earlier versions did either; but Samsung B-die has been tried and tested consistently and is found to be among the most stable in its class. That Corsair botched B-die is very telling but aside from Corsair manufacturing garbage RAM I don't think Samsung is to blame for this. If I'm going to want tight timings later on in the game I think this is my best choice – especially if it is high performance RAM. If I can get true, 3600 MHz out of this at some decent timings in the future then I will have succeeded. Anything over 3200 MHz will keep me smiling I'm sure. The wife's RipJaw stuff impresses the crap out of me every time I sit down and play around on her PC and all I did with it is XMP the stuff. 

3) Architecture. This RAM is so well heat-sinked. I would think at those frequencies it probably gets pretty hot. The RAM has a refined discrete design (which suits my tastes) and likely needs no external fans to keep it cool. I've already touched on the B-die so I'll leave it at that. I love the look of this RAM.

4) Price. If I'm going to shell out over $300 CA for RAM I want to make sure I'm getting good value for the money. In this case the bang for the buck ratio was so good I bought two sets of the stuff. Yup. This is an act of faith. I've never used Team-T-Force before. I've usually run with the brand names like Corsair, G-Skill, and Kingston. I'm still a big Hyper X fan but alas, Kingston could not provide me the RAM with all the specs I needed this time and I couldn't find the timings I wanted at the frequencies I hoped for. Anything close to it was outrageously over-priced or simply not available. So I decided to check out the new kid in town. This leads me to my final point.

5) Rave reviews on the RAM. This is a good thing. It's even a better thing when you find them from people who evidently know what they're doing. Myself, I'm not new to over clocking but I am new to o.c. RAM. For me it's just plug in the RAM, enable XMP, plug in more RAM if needed. Train if needed. That's the extent of it for me. I may have to learn something new here. Hopefully the fine people here can teach an old dawg some new tricks. Seems to me there's a great team working here, volunteering their time and experience, at Tech Power Up. Seems I've come to the right place.

Thank you all for helping me with my new AMD build.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Nov 29, 2019)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> The NHD-15 was too big for all my RAM. At the time I had to do some deep digging and eventually found the NH-U14 which, I later discovered, had to be special ordered from Austria. So I gave the fat boy (the NHD-15) to my wife and she runs the coolest and quietest case in the house @ 34°C when actively gaming. That was the only way I could get viable air cooling with both banks of RAM running plus use the obnoxious Corsair RAM FANS that came with very hot running 2666 MHz Dominator RAM. I'm sure Corsair has improved on RAM temps by now as other companies certainly have. I don't use the broken Corsair software for the fans. I found a way to make them stay blue and left them like that. I would say that Corsair needs to stay out of the software business and stick to hardware. Corsair software is an absolute night mare. I also removed their bloatware from my PSU.
> 
> I don't nearly get the cooling the wife gets with the NHD-15 but I hover at around 40° C when active which is still safe and good for a work station.
> 
> ...



The stock cooler that comes with 3800x isn't to bad but when it ramps up I find it to be noisy.  I took mine and put it on a Ryzen 5 2600 and you can't hardly hear it then since it doesn't make enough heat.  I put a 240mm AIO on my 3800x so I can keep the ML fans on low pretty much all the time even when gaming and it's super quiet.  The non-RGB version is cheaper.  How long it will last I am not sure as it was my first use of an AIO cooler too but I wanted to try it.

XMP doesn't always work on Ryzen and when that happens no big deal just start everything with AUTO and then manually set voltage, frequency, primary timings, and secondary timings.  I prefer to do it in that order.  

1) I can understand your position on RGB.  I wonder if the LED's interfere with the signal quality when trying to OC but I haven't found an answer to that question yet.  I had zero problems with my non-RGB LPX kit.

2) Zen2 seem much more compatible with IC's outside of b-die then prior Zen/Zen+ so I became un-concerned with it to focus on more affordable deals.  Once I OC'ed my LPX DDR4-2400 (SKHynix IC's) to DDR4-3200 I pretty much decided hunting for the more expensive b-die wasn't worth it in my case - not that I'd ever recommend DDR4-2400 - but if your cash strapped $50 ram that can perform nearly as good as $150 ram when OC'ed is fantastic deal but not guaranteed.  Also seeing a plenty you tube videos comparing clock speeds with latency also convinced me it wasn't worth chasing b-die or the numbers as long as the frequency was above DDR4-3000 for Ryzen and the latency was between CL14 and CL19.

Keep in mind there is good b-die and crap b-die, and stuff in-between.  My RGB Corsair kit is b-die however clearly not the kind of good stuff that does CL14 @ DDR4-3200 but it worked well enough.  Since 3800x is Zen2 keep in mind anything running over DDR4-3200 is OC so results may vary and tweaks may be needed.  

3) With that kit it looks like some air can work it's way between the grooved channels to remove heat.  I think it would be nicer if dimms could be a little farther apart so you could get some airflow between them instead of creating a heat sandwich when all 4 dimm slots are populated.   This was one reason I stuck only with 2 dimms but even OC'ed to 3600 my dimms didn't get very warm at all.  In fact I am testing some Crucial ECC modules right now OC'ed to DDR4-3200 and they don't have heat spreaders at all and the temps are not in anyway an issue.

4) Unfortunately you didn't get a quad kit but it may not be an issue.  I've combined two sets of LPX and it was ok.  

5) Remember XMP is just a set of values in the SPD chip on your ram.  If you don't want to OC and it has a DDR4-3200 XMP profile then use that first - as you indicated you are not interested in OC yet.  You may need to use memtest86, HWiNFO64, or Thaiphoon Burner to extract the profiles from the SPD chip of your ram to see the profiles for your kit.  Sometimes BIOS/UEFI may have a utility you can use to view this information as well.

My new AMD build is almost 1yr old now so I am happy to help people facing the same issues I had just year ago.  It's a wonderful platform but ram issues I think are still a bit of cause for headache. (that and bios updates effecting ram compatibility)


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 2, 2020)

Well I did say I'd let ya'll know how it went so I'd just like to say so far so good. I haven't put it in the case yet because I'm fiddling with it and tweaking it here and there. This is probably not the best time to be doing this as I am in the process of moving and I don't know where half my stuff is so I had to improvise. I decided to go with a conservative and mild O.C. Normally I wait about a year before I even bother to overclock but this is a gaming rig after all. It was made for it. Still, nothing spectacular. I'll wait until I'm all settled into my new home before I do anything intense.

HA! I just realized the date in that BIOS is completely off. I just threw this together today.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 2, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> Well I did say I'd let ya'll know how it went so I'd just like to say so far so good. I haven't put it in the case yet because I'm fiddling with it and tweaking it here and there. This is probably not the best time to be doing this as I am in the process of moving and I don't know where half my stuff is so I had to improvise. I decided to go with a conservative and mild O.C. Normally I wait about a year before I even bother to overclock but this is a gaming rig after all. It was made for it. Still, nothing spectacular. I'll wait until I'm all settled into my new home before I do anything intense.
> 
> HA! I just realized the date in that BIOS is completely off. I just threw this together today.




That looks like a lot fun. Congrats on getting it semi together. 

I've had good luck with ryzen 1-3 gen and Team T Force ram mostly Nighthawk but some of their other lines as well.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 3, 2020)

To be honest this is the first time I've used Team T Force ram and I must say I'm impressed. The RAM seems to hold whatever I throw at it and the BIOS does see that it is B die RAM. I deliberately scaled down on it because the BIOS kept making references to RAID, which I thought was rather odd. I think technically the RAM caps out at around 3666 MHz on an X570 platform anyway so I might scale it down some more and bring the CPU up just a notch as it was doing 4.28 with the ASUS easy tune software. There are a few things I didn't much care for about the CROSSFIRE HERO VIII board design but they seem negligible. Intel platforms are not without problems either. The system board goes in tonight.



A Computer Guy said:


> Unfortunately you didn't get a quad kit but it may not be an issue.  I've combined two sets of LPX and it was ok.
> 
> Remember XMP is just a set of values in the SPD chip on your ram.  If you don't want to OC and it has a DDR4-3200 XMP profile then use that first - as you indicated you are not interested in OC yet.  You may need to use memtest86, HWiNFO64, or Thaiphoon Burner to extract the profiles from the SPD chip of your ram to see the profiles for your kit.  Sometimes BIOS/UEFI may have a utility you can use to view this information as well.



Sorry I missed your missive, Computer Guy. I've been busy packing for the big move to more pleasant home a small town. I did fiddle with a bit of overclocking but nothing serious. Just a little tweaking and xmp stuff to test the RAM frequencies. I'll likely mess with core voltages etc. when I'm all settled in my new home. So far I'm very pleased with what I got out of the box and everything fired up fine without incident (except for that annoying RAID complaint that made no sense at all as I'm only using a blank 1TB stick of NVME for testing purposes. Could it be because it's from Intel?) I'm very pleased with my choice of RAM given the price point and how easy it is to work with aside from it being Samsung B die. My PSU, stock cooler, and motherboard give me enough RGB glitz as it is and I do confess that I like the purdee blue SAPPHIRE RX590 GFX card even if it doesn't match all the unicorn poop. Latencies are a little high on the memory atm but nothing I suspect that can't be managed later on down the road. The RAM I purchased didn't come in a matched quad set but I think that's negligible too. Thanks so much for all your handy tips. Happy New Year.

Finally got it in a case and the temps jumped about 15 degrees. Definitely ran cooler out of the case so I'll have to work on that. The tempered glass is highly reflective and made it hard to take pictures. I turned off the lights but that only reduced visibility. One thing about that glass that I found very annoying was the protective plastic. I should have removed that stuff immediately as it seemed to have baked itself onto the glass over the months that I kept the case in storage. I noticed a piece of that crap just stuck on the connector for the GFX card. Still need to dig that out. My advice with tempered glass cases is to remove the protective film immediately. Took me over an hour to get the stuff off and wound up having to use acetone to remove the gunk it left behind.

I'm very happy with the clock speeds. It's certainly not the fastest rig in the west but it's definitely not the slowest either. I suspect I will enjoy gaming on this rig when I finally have it all worked out.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 4, 2020)

Nice rig, hope you enjoy it soon!

What model of AZZA is this? can you add more fans? +15C seem a lot moving into the case...

Just curious... are you planning CPU oc or just RAM and memory subsystem in general?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 4, 2020)

It's the AZZA 240-CSAZ TITAN. For around 75 BUX CANADIAN I bought a promo from NewEgg that included a GAMDIAS 80 plus 650 watt PSU with the case. Back in the day that I got it a tempered glass panel case for under a 100 CA was a rare find. This, for $75 after rebates and a PSU to boot seemed like a great deal at the time. The CPU is already mildly oc'd to 4.2 GHz. I stepped down the RAM a tad since I can't expect much more than 3666 MHz on a 3800x anyway. There is some capacity for more fans but it is a tight fit for the exhaust fan which would completely block out the "HERO" logo on the system board and make the build look junky. IMO the case is a poor design for air flow and might require a little modding. I suspect the designer anticipated that most people would be running with AI/water cooling with this case.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 4, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> It's the AZZA 240-CSAZ TITAN. For around 75 BUX CANADIAN I bought a promo from NewEgg that included a GAMDIAS 80 plus 650 watt PSU with the case. Back in the day that I got it a tempered glass panel case for under a 100 CA was a rare find. This, for $75 after rebates and a PSU to boot seemed like a great deal at the time. The CPU is already mildly oc'd to 4.2 GHz. I stepped down the RAM a tad since I can't expect much more than 3666 MHz on a 3800x anyway. There is some capacity for more fans but it is a tight fit for the exhaust fan which would completely block out the "HERO" logo. The case is really a poor design for air flow and might require a little modding. I suspect the designer anticipated that most people would be running with water cooling with this case.



3800X should be able to do 3733Mhz-3800Mhz. A good Ryzen 3000 CPU scales up to 1900 on the IF.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 4, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> It's the AZZA 240-CSAZ TITAN. For around 75 BUX CANADIAN I bought a promo from NewEgg that included a GAMDIAS 80 plus 650 watt PSU with the case. Back in the day that I got it a tempered glass panel case for under a 100 CA was a rare find. This, for $75 after rebates and a PSU to boot seemed like a great deal at the time. The CPU is already mildly oc'd to 4.2 GHz. I stepped down the RAM a tad since I can't expect much more than 3666 MHz on a 3800x anyway. There is some capacity for more fans but it is a tight fit for the exhaust fan which would completely block out the "HERO" logo. The case is really a poor design for air flow and might require a little modding. I suspect the designer anticipated that most people would be running with water cooling with this case.


Slightly small case but the worst part is the (only) 2 fan places if you exclude top (240mm) radiator place. This would be a permanent case for this rig?

For the OC...
I like "studying" about ZEN2 dynamics in general and want to know about clocks and boost behaviour and all the stuff related. I never consider OC mine cause I'm convinced that it gives pretty much anything it got out of the box, with the best possible way, but I can understand if someone likes to fiddle with his CPU just for the fun of it or see if he can squeeze anything more out. So instead of CPU "direct" oc, lately I'm trying to see if possible to optimize the boost clocks. Playing with vcore offsets (+/-) and that short of stuff. Now I'm trying to understand how *P*recision*B*oost and *P*recision*B*oost*O*verdrive (different things) really works and about
PPT (Package Power Tracking - Watts)
TDC (Thermal Design Current - Amps)
EDC (Electrical Design Current - Amps)
...parts of PBO.

after 2hourd Browsing/watching videos



during CB R20 all core


after 2 hours gaming


Another interesting point of ZEN2 CPUs is the FIT (silicon FITness monitoring). No direct user monitoring or altering its parameters as its the build-in manager of the CPU (controlling PB/PBO) programmed by AMD inside AGESA.

What I've done so far is to give a small negative vcore offset to reduce consumption and temp across the entire range of boosting (through base clock, up to max single) and see if that would raise clocks, but that didnt work out for me as my 3600 apparently has poor quality silicon (expected). The clocks went down by 1~2% while the vcore offset was negative by 2~3%.
Now as shown in pics above I have reduce the power current (EDC) limit and this had raise a bit the clocks (25~50MHz), only in all core 100% load situation.

I'm interested to see how the 3800X behaves regarding PPT/TDC/EDC in default or in OC state, like yours. Thats the reason of all this...

I know you're in the middle of moving places right now and this implies extremely limited time!
Just keep it in the back as a thought... I'd like to see some screenshots at some point if you are interested by this.

Some interesting reads








						Explaining AMD Ryzen Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO), AutoOC, & Benchmarks
					

With the launch of the Ryzen 3000 series processors, we’ve noticed a distinct confusion among readers and viewers when it comes to the phrases “Precision Boost 2,” “XFR,” “Precision Boost Overdrive,” which is different from Precision Boost, and “AutoOC.” There is also a lot of confusion about...




					www.gamersnexus.net
				











						Strictly technical: Matisse (Not really)
					

07/08/2019 6:33 PM (GMT) - Update on the bios issue on Crosshair VIII Hero motherboard ("the thing").  Earlier today I received a response to my inquiries from ASUS. The response was rather technical and I cannot go into the specifics of what exactly it involved. However, it confirmed my...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 4, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> I'm interested to see how the 3800X behaves regarding PPT/TDC/EDC in default or in OC state, like yours. Thats the reason of all this...



My Cinebench scores drop by a minimum of 500 points if I do anything with PBO except setting all the values to 0 and leave the setting at "Enabled" with my 3900X.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jan 4, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> .....
> View attachment 141208
> ....



How did youget HWiNFO64 to do multiple columns?


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 4, 2020)

A Computer Guy said:


> How did youget HWiNFO64 to do multiple columns?


Blue arrows down left


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jan 4, 2020)

Ah ok I see now.  Thanks!


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 4, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> My Cinebench scores drop by a minimum of 500 points *if I do anything with PBO* except setting all the values to 0 and leave the setting at "Enabled" with my 3900X.


Anything as? And from what menu? AMD CBS or AMD Overclocking? And when you changed settings in one how the other was configured?
Did you try to reduce only EDC? (I suggest doing it from AMD CBS -> XFR Enhancement -> Accepted -> PBO -> Manual, while PBO in AMD Overclocking is Auto)
And you have to know the actual EDC value that your CPU is hitting in order to reduce it for real. The 3800X has EDC limit 140A if not mistaken. When the CPU is running all core 100% load like CB-R20 where that actual value go? (see in HWiNFO sensors only mode)


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jan 4, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Anything as? And from what menu? AMD CBS or AMD Overclocking? And when you changed settings in one how the other was configured?
> Did you try to reduce only EDC? (I suggest doing it from AMD CBS -> XFR Enhancement -> Accepted -> PBO -> Manual, while PBO in AMD Overclocking is Auto)
> And you have to know the actual EDC value that your CPU is hitting in order to reduce it for real. The 3800X has EDC limit 140A if not mistaken. When the CPU is running all core 100% load like CB-R20 where that actual value go? (see in HWiNFO sensors only mode)



Just for reference when PBO is not enabled my EDC hits 109 amps on R20 with 3800x  on x470 for 4966 points.  (Not anywhere near the 140A default limit.)


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 4, 2020)

A Computer Guy said:


> Just for reference when PBO is not enabled my EDC hits 109 amps on R20 with 3800x  on x470 for 4966 points.  (Not anywhere near the 140A default limit.)


You have PBO disabled or Auto? Leave it auto in both AMD CBS, AMD Overclocking and see...
That’s why I said you have to know the actual number EDC is hitting. so if you have headroom in EDC you must be capped by PPT. How is the PPT/TDC when EDC is 109A?


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jan 4, 2020)

PBO is currently disabled.  My bios recently came out of beta so I have a chance to revisit PBO and see if AGESA 1.0.0.4 Patch B makes any difference.  Last time I tried PBO was around the time of that GN article and I had pretty much the same conclusion that PBO was basically not worth it and I didn't feel I got any effectiveness from it.

I have some headroom for PPT, TDC, and EDC however I suspect the limiter is temperature.  

Here is a result before and after running CB20.


http://imgur.com/a/nZlbrbo


I'll try some more tests later today.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 4, 2020)

YUKSHAMIASH!!! What a hard build to install an o/s on!!! This has got to be the most finicky build I've ever done. Good thing it's for me and not a client. AMD is renewing my regard for Intel lemmie tell ya.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 4, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> YUKSHAMIASH!!! What a hard build to install an o/s on!!! This has got to be the most finicky build I've ever done. Good thing it's for me and not a client. AMD is renewing my regard for Intel lemmie tell ya.


We want the details...


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 4, 2020)

WHOFOUNDFUNGUS said:


> YUKSHAMIASH!!! What a hard build to install an o/s on!!! This has got to be the most finicky build I've ever done. Good thing it's for me and not a client. AMD is renewing my regard for Intel lemmie tell ya.



Is that Windows 7 still?


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 5, 2020)

I've been building PCs for nearly two decades now. I can't begin to say how many systems I've built in my life time. Yeah, I'm an old geek in his 60's. That doesn't mean I have to be put out to pasture. In all my days of PC building I've never encountered anything like this. Admittedly, I'm no system's analyst. I'm just not anal enough to be one. But this one takes the cake. So I probably should start a new thread to stay in topic because this. . . Is something "other".



moproblems99 said:


> Is that Windows 7 still?



I wish I could install Win 7 on that thing. Wow. That would really be something, hey?









						AMD Ryzen 7 X570 Platform - Issues
					

Inquiring minds need to know. This is a whole new experience for me. The last AMD build I ever did (not for myself) required an old Athlon. That was like maybe 7 years ago; but what with the latest developments in AMD's CPU architecture and Intel resting on their laurels I'd be crazy not to run...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Zach_01 said:


> We want the details...



You want the details? Free free to start asking 









						AMD Ryzen 7 X570 Platform - Issues
					

Inquiring minds need to know. This is a whole new experience for me. The last AMD build I ever did (not for myself) required an old Athlon. That was like maybe 7 years ago; but what with the latest developments in AMD's CPU architecture and Intel resting on their laurels I'd be crazy not to run...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 6, 2020)

Details, details... But not about RAM. I gotta say this RAM is probably the best bang for the buck RAM I've ever purchased. Alas, the build did not go off without a hitch and boy, do I have details on that one. I had to go rogue to get the system up and running. ASUS wanted me to RMA the board but I'm sure most of you know how that one rolls. Feel free to ask me about it on the Issues thread. There's someone there I need to thank about giving me a clue about what to do to avoid returning my system board. But hey, I don't want to do all the chatting – especially here, where this thread is supposed to be about RAM.


----------

